# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Le nuclaire : votre avis

## Leeloo_Multiboot

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

Je souhaiterai dbattre avec vous d'un sujet que certains jugeront bateau mais auquel je porte beaucoup d'attention: l'utilisation de l'nergie nuclaire en France. Je ne souhaite pas que ce topic soit un simple troll: le nuclaire c'est cool ou le nuclaire a pue, mais si possible que vous exposiez vos diffrents avis sur la question, notamment en ce qui concerne les points suivants:

- Pour ou contre
- Qu'est ce qui vous pousse  tre serein quant  la fiabilit du parc nuclaire? Pourquoi?
- Quels sont les points qui vous inquitent le plus? Pourquoi?

- Quels seraient les points  amliorer ou qui vous semblent corrects (normes, contrles qualit des ouvrages, moyens de surveillance, la structure et fiabilit d'un racteur, distance centrale/zones habites, stockage des rsidus radioactifs, transparence d'EDF vis  vis des usagers et des associations et ONG cologiques)

- Sortir du nuclaire, oui pourquoi pas, mais quelle alternative envisageable pour garder les rapports production/rejets nocifs pour l'environnement, production/consommation et production/prix.

La liste des points est loin d'tre exhaustive, donc n'hsitez pas  rajouter des critres qui selon vous ne doivent pas tre ngligs.

A vous  ::P:

----------


## pmithrandir

Le nuclaire.

je pense que comme toute technologie elle a sa part de risque. En effet, on ne sait jamais les ractions de dame nature et on imagine assez facilement un sisme, un tsunami, qui va crer des fuites de combustible radioactif dans un des maillon de la chaine : 
 - centrale
 - enfouissement
 - transport des matires

De plus, on doit ajouter  ce paramtre le contrle de la matire qui est la seule faon d'empcher la prolifration des armes nuclaire.(on sait depuis longtemps que des bombes type Hiroshima sont faisable, mais qu'il manque le combustible pour les rendre efficace.
Peut on donc faire confiance  nos partenaires du jour pour tre srieux dans les prochaines annes.(sicles...)

Enfin, le problme le plus grand selon moi est que l'on essaye de trouver des parades pour pouvoir continuer  consommer de l'nergie en plus. 
Au lieu de limiter notre consommation, on encourage celle ci.

Au final, je pense qu'il ne faut pas oublier que les nergies actuelles sont limites dans le temps : 
 - charbon : stock qui s'amenuise (rserves mondiales de ??)
 - ptrole : mme raison (rserves mondiales 20-40 ans je crois)
 - nuclaire : rserves mondiales de 50-100 ans en fonction de l'augmentation du nombre de centrale et des avances technologiques
 - solaire : thoriquement inpuisable, mais les panneaux solaires sont fait  partir de gaz et de mtaux rares, au stocks trs limits.
 - olienne : inpuisable de mme, mais la limitation vient de son efficacit limite ainsi que de la consommation de mtaux ncessaire(on a pas mal de rserve de ce cot la).
 - ocans : on cherche du cot des oliennes immerges, mais stade exprimental et efficacit limite.

Il existe certaine faon de faire de l'nergie  volont : 
 - bois : renouvelable pour peu que l'on fasse attention au stock. inconvnient, dgagement de co2, avantage plus on plant d'arbres, plus ils liminent de CO2
 - hydrogne : produit depuis les pays  potentiel nergtique "illimit" comme l'Islande qui avec la chaleur thermique peut produire de l'lectricit, qui lui permet par lectrolyse de faire de l'hydrogne, nergie transportable et cologique(ca cr de l'eau). inconvnient, si on rejette trop d'hydrogne, ne va t'on pas bouffer l'oxygne ncessaire  la survie humaine, et cr par l mme occasion une atmosphre charge en humidit, donc pas trs bonne pour la sant.
 - hydrolectrique  : a marche et je ne connais pas vraiment d'inconvnient, si ce n'est la catastrophe d'un barrage qui lche (exemple de la chine, mais aussi de la France qui a des barrages ayant dpass leur dure de vie maximum depuis quelques annes pour certains...)

 Bref, comment faire pour grer notre petite vie.

 Dj, je pense que si on insiste pour dire que chauffer a 18-19 a suffit en hiver, pour mettre de l'isolation, etc... c'est valable aussi en t.
 Quand je vois des gens qui se plaignent d'un 28 degr en plein mois d'aout et qui mettent la clim  20degr, je pense qu'il y a de l'abus. 
 On peut aussi venir avec moins d'habits, (short teeshirt chemisette, etc...) ou tout btement attendre quelques jours de s'habituer.
 On pourrait aussi forcer les btiments a tre un minimum isol. Quand je vois que chez moi et au boulot, y a des grandes baie vitres et des cloisons extrieures en mtal. Je me dit que y'a surement moyen de faire mieux.
 teindre les appareils chez soit(ordi, tl, etc...)
 ...

 Mais bon, on appellerait ca une utilisation raisonnes de nos ressources naturelles, une abration conomique surement...

----------


## gmotw

(Oulala! 28C ?! Mais c'est la canicule! Dj qu'avec 15C, on meurs de chaud en Bretagne  ::D: )

Il faut voir aussi que la production d'hydrogne ne se fait pas par magie. D'ailleurs, on envisage aussi l'utilisation des algues.

Mais avant de parler de cration d'nergie, il serait plus judicieux de commencer par l'conomie d'nergie. Cela passe dans la cration de maison moins gourmande et mieux isole. (mais plus chre)

----------


## BugFactory

J'ai vot "Pour, mais..."

Dans l'absolu, le nuclaire _pourrait_ tre une bonne source d'nergie.
Dans les faits... Derniers incidents en date :
- Livraison de plutonium  travers la Manche ... avec un simple ferry alors qu'il existe des navires spcialiss dans le transport de produits radioactifs et arms pour dcourager toute attaque terroriste.
- Constructions de centrales EPR mailles d'incidents. Passons sur les retards et les revendications sociales, qui ne sont pas spcifiques au nuclaire. En revanche, non respect des normes, ngligences et manques de contrles sont bien plus inquitants.
Ce ne sont que deux exemples, mais la liste est longue, trs longue.
Conclusion : bien que nous ayons les moyens de faire du nuclaire une nergie sre, les gestionnaires qui en sont chargs sont manifestement dfoncs au LSD. Bien que je sois pour le nuclaire en principe, l'tat de sa mise en uvre est inacceptable.
Rglementations, contrles (par une autorit tierce) et transparence pourraient remdier  cette situation, mais en l'absence de volont politique, cela n'arrivera pas. Je prfrerai la mise en place de nouvelles mesures de scurit, mais mieux vaut renoncer au nuclaire que de continuer ainsi.

Par ailleurs, le nuclaire est _une_ source d'nergie, pas la seule et unique. Dployer largement le nuclaire n'est pas une raison pour cesser de chercher / utiliser des technologies plus sres. Hors, le nuclaire est pour beaucoup un prtexte pour ne pas avoir  raliser ces investissements.

----------


## r0d

Je suis totalement contre.

Niveau argumentation, je ne peux pas faire mieux que ce que vous pourrez trouver sur le site de Reseau Sortir du Nuclaire

En rsum:
- c'est dangereux (un mouche qui pte de travers  La Hague et c'est 60 fois tchernobyl)
- a pollue (les rivires, nappes fratiques et les terres environnant les centrales enregistrent des taux de radioactivits inquitants)
- a engendre beaucoup de gaspillage: on n'arrte pas une centrale comme on arrte son pc, et on ne peut pas stocker l'lectricit => souvent les centrales tournent pour rien. Et puis il y a beaucoup de pertes dans le transport de l'lectricit, le mieux serait donc de petites sources parpilles plutt que de grosses sources centralises.
- dchets qui vont rester radioactifs des milliers d'annes et dont on se sait pas se dbarasser. Vous vous rendez compte que dans 500 gnrations ils auront encore nos ordures  grer?
- a n'incite pas  l'conomie d'nergie, qui est pourtant la seule alternative que nous ayons pour arter de dtruire la plante.
- il faudra en sortir un jour ou l'autre, car l'uranium n'est pas une ressource illimite. Autant commencer  chercher ds maintenant des alternatives.

Ce n'est pas pour rien si l'immense majorit des pays (en fait, tous sauf la France) ne veut pas du nuclaire.

Seulement, il y a de gros enjeux conomiques derrire. On y revient toujours.

----------


## Monstros Velu

Moi, je prfre laisser 500 gnrations chercher comment "supprimer" les dchats radioactifs, parce que je ne doute pas que la science saura trouver coment faire. Parce que je ne suis pas sur qu'en continuant  consommer des hydrocarbures pour produire l'nergie on arrive  "tenir" 500 gnrations ^^

Quant au fait que "tous les pays" soient contre le nuclaire, sauf la France, c'est bien entendu faux. La Chine, le Japon, les Etats-Unis, l'Iran, par exemple... Sans parler de la Belgique qui est "contre", qui arrte ses centrales, et ne sait plus produire assez d'nergie pour sa consommation... et qui va donc devoir acheter de l'nergie  l'tranger (et donc le nuclaire d'EDF). Sortir du nuclaire ? Pourquoi pas. Mais pas sans solutions.

Personnellement, "en attendant", je suis pour une "base" de nuclaire correspondant  la consommation "minimale", en grant les pics avec le reste. De plus, en cas de surproduction, l'nergie se stocke (sous forme d'hydrogne, par exemple).

Par contre, je ne suis bien videment pas contre la recherche d'alternatives propres.

----------


## r0d

> Moi, je prfre laisser 500 gnrations chercher comment "supprimer" les dchats radioactifs, parce que je ne doute pas que la science saura trouver coment faire.


Tu en es persuad, d'accord, mais ce n'est qu'une hypothse. en ralit nous n'en savons rien.




> Parce que je ne suis pas sur qu'en continuant  consommer des hydrocarbures pour produire l'nergie on arrive  "tenir" 500 gnrations ^^


Ce raisonnement est ronn. C'est ce qu'on appelle le paralogisme du faux dilemne. En effet, il y a d'autres solutions. L'Allemagne est bon lve dans ce domaine (sans nuclaire, ils arrivent  produire suffisemment et pis, ils exportent de l'lectricit depuis 4 ans).




> Quant au fait que "tous les pays" soient contre le nuclaire, sauf la France, c'est bien entendu faux. La Chine, le Japon, les Etats-Unis, l'Iran, par exemple...


"Bien videmment", dis-tu... Jettes-donc un coup d'oeil sur ce document. On peut y lire, par exemple, que 79% de l'lectricit en France est "nuclaire", contre 15% de moyenne dans les autres pays du monde.

----------


## Mat.M

Bon d'abord un  exemple de comparaison : un porte-avion  propulsion nuclaire ( comme le Charges de Gaulle ) cela peut faire *3 fois le tour du monde sans changer le coeur radioactif*..
Un P.A.  propulsion "classique" comme taient le Foch et le Clemenceau,*au bout de 4 jours de mer  pleine puissance il fallait faire le plein de mazout*  ::roll:: 
L'exemple le plus significatif c'est aussi les sous-marins lanceurs d'engins qui peuvent faire sans difficults 70 jours de mer sans videmment aucun ravitaillement en nergie.
Un sous-marin "classique" avec 2 moteurs diesels c'est le plein quasiment toute les semaines





> Je suis totalement contre.
> 
> En rsum:
> - c'est dangereux (un mouche qui pte de travers  La Hague et c'est 60 fois tchernobyl)
> - a pollue (les rivires, nappes fratiques et les terres environnant les centrales enregistrent des taux de radioactivits inquitants)
> - a engendre beaucoup de gaspillage: on n'arrte pas une centrale comme on arrte son pc, et on ne peut pas stocker l'lectricit => souvent les centrales tournent pour rien. Et puis il y a beaucoup de pertes dans le transport de l'lectricit, le mieux serait donc de petites sources parpilles plutt que de grosses sources centralises.
> - dchets qui vont rester radioactifs des milliers d'annes et dont on se sait pas se dbarasser. Vous vous rendez compte que dans 500 gnrations ils auront encore nos ordures  grer?


Sais-tu comment fonctionne une centrale nuclaire ?
Cela fait 40 ans que la France a choisi cette politique nergtique sous l'impulsion de De Gaulle, la France a largement les comptences le savoir faire et la technologie en la matire.
Sans le nuclaire la France n'aurait jamais pu tre une grande puissance...

*La pollution des rivires je suis trs sceptique les circuits hydrauliques sont totalement indpendants les uns des autres.
Bon ok il peut y avoir des lgres fuites mais les circuits sont totalements distincts.
Le circuit hydraulique primaire en contact avec le coeur radioactif qui va produire de la vapeur entrainant les turbines est en principe totalement ferm.

*les dchets : oui c'est indniable cela pollue et pendant des millnaires.
Mais je mettrais ma main  couper que les dchets d'une centrale nuclaire cela pollue  peine l'tendue d'un terrain de foot...eh oui pas plus qu'un terrain de foot parce que la matire nuclaire c'est de l'nergie hyper concentre.
*pour le stockage de l'lectricit le problme sera indentique avec l'olien et les barrages,les centrales thermiques..

*les centrales qui tournent pour rien ?? C'est pas un problme je n'arrive pas  comprendre la remarque.
C'est comme pour un barrage que des turbines en dessous du barrage tournent sans-arrt ou ne tournent pas ne change rien..l'nergie est continuelle.
La matire radioactive on peut l'exciter autant qu'on veut cela ne change rien..


Quant  Sortir du Nuclaire, il y en a normment  dire la dessus:
*c'est pas forcment un mouvement innocent ; rien ne prouve qu'il soit manipul par un concurrent.
*en fonction de cela , s'il arrive  descrditer Areva pour ne pas le nommer,c'est un filon ouvert pour les constructeurs trangers de nuclaire....

----------


## Mat.M

> - Pour ou contre
> - Qu'est ce qui vous pousse  tre serein quant  la fiabilit du parc nuclaire? Pourquoi?
> - Quels sont les points qui vous inquitent le plus? Pourquoi?
> 
> - Quels seraient les points  amliorer ou qui vous semblent corrects (normes, contrles qualit des ouvrages, moyens de surveillance, la structure et fiabilit d'un racteur, distance centrale/zones habites, stockage des rsidus radioactifs, transparence d'EDF vis  vis des usagers et des associations et ONG cologiques)
> -


?? L'Etat avec un grand E dpense suffisamment et investit des sommes considrables pour le maintien en France du parc de racteurs.
Ceci dit c'est vrai que pour les autres pays comme par exemple l'Iran la surveillance des sites, la maintenance peuvent tre des problmes majeurs

----------


## Luc Orient

> ... 
> Niveau argumentation, je ne peux pas faire mieux que ce que vous pourrez trouver sur le site de Reseau Sortir du Nuclaire


allez hop ! .. pour rtablir l'quilibre ... c'est a la dmocratie ...
La production d'lectricit d'EDF - Le nuclaire




> Puissante, sre, et performante, lnergie nuclaire constitue le socle de la production dlectricit EDF. Elle garantit non seulement lindpendance nergtique de la France, mais galement une production sans mission de gaz  effet de serre, avec un kWh parmi les plus comptitifs dEurope.


Alors qui croire ?

----------


## BugFactory

Rod, je ne suis pas convaincu que le problme soulev par Monstros Velu soit un faux dilemne. Je m'explique.
Nous somme d'accord sur un point : il est souhaitable de remplacer le nuclaire et les hydrocarbures par les nergies renouvelables, des conomies d'nergie, et peut-tre une baisse de niveau de vie.
Mais ces trois mesures ensembles me semblent aujourd'hui incapables de remplacer totalement la production nuclaire + hydrocarbures. On peut esprer tre capable dans le futur de se dispenser entirement de ces deux sources d'nergie, mais pour l'instant, nous somme bel et bien coincs avec l'alternative nuclaire / hydrocarbure.
J'ai d'ailleurs jet un coup d'il  ce document. (Sans le lire intgralement, je l'avoue.) Il semble bien que les hydrocarbures soient l'alternative principale au nuclaire, et que si la moyenne de nuclaire dans le monde est de 15%, elle est beaucoup plus leves dans les pays industrialiss.
Y a-t-il des statistiques indiquant comment l'Allemagne produit son nergie ? Si il s'agit de centrales  charbon, je ne pas sr que ce soit mieux.


Ma position actuelle est de renforcer la scurit nuclaire, et de poursuivre sur cette vois de faon temporaire en attendant qu'il soit possible de se tourner vers de nouvelles nergies, lesquelles devraient tre finances massivement.
Mais ce qui est beaucoup plus probable, c'est que nos politiques vont s'arrter  l'tape "nuclaire > hydrocarbure" sans jamais se soucier de scurit (c'est cher) ou d'nergies alternatives.

A noter que je considre la fusion nuclaire comme une alternative crdible,  condition qu'elle tienne toutes ses promesses. Je trouve en revanche dommage que les recherches pour les autres alternatives soit sous finances.




> ?? L'Etat avec un grand E dpense suffisamment et investit des sommes considrables pour le maintien en France du parc de racteurs.
> Ceci dit c'est vrai que pour les autres pays comme par exemple l'Iran la surveillance des sites, la maintenance peuvent tre des problmes majeurs


Oh que non, je vous assure qu'il y a suffisamment de scandales franco-franais. D'ailleurs les deux exemples que j'ai cit ne concernent que des pays de l'Union Europenne.




> Quant  Sortir du Nuclaire, il y en a normment  dire la dessus:
> *c'est pas forcment un mouvement innocent ; rien ne prouve qu'il soit manipul par un concurrent.
> *en fonction de cela , s'il arrive  descrditer Areva pour ne pas le nommer,c'est un filon ouvert pour les constructeurs trangers de nuclaire....


Euh, Sortir du Nuclaire en a aprs TOUT les constructeurs de nuclaire, de France et d'ailleurs.




> allez hop ! .. pour rtablir l'quilibre ... c'est a la dmocratie ...
> La production d'lectricit d'EDF - Le nuclaire
> Alors qui croire ?


Ni l'un ni l'autre. Chacun ne voit qu'un cot de la question mais aucun ne fait la synthse.

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour et bon : je vais faire trs court :

Jusqu' preuve du contraire : le pourcentage, jusqu' ce jour, des dgts gnrs (pollution massive, dcs, etc...) par l'utilisation civile du nuclaire par rapport  l'nergie ainsi gnre (nous parlons l d'un rapport k = dgats/ units de travail) est trs largement infrieur  toutes les autres ressources utilises,  commencer par le ptrle.
Il est maintenant vrai que certains pays se sont lancs dans de 'l' peu prs" trs contestable dans ce domaine. Curieusement, ce sont ces mmes pays (l'un en particulier) qui, au motif de "scurit de l'tat", n'ont jamais permis les observations et la transparence en rsultant que nous connaissons en France.

Je vote sans sourciller pour l'nergie nuclaire, telle qu'elle est dveloppe en France et entoure de la mme transparence qu'en France.

----------


## Invit

> Mais je mettrais ma main  couper que les dchets d'une centrale nuclaire cela pollue  peine l'tendue d'un terrain de foot...eh oui pas plus qu'un terrain de foot parce que la matire nuclaire c'est de l'nergie hyper concentre.


Justement, donc a se "dilue" trs bien, et pour peu que dans ton terrain de foot il y ait ne serait-ce qu'une fissure vers la nappe phratique, ou un filet d'eau qui rejoint une rivire...

----------


## mr_samurai

> Justement, donc a se "dilue" trs bien, et pour peu que dans ton terrain de foot il y ait ne serait-ce qu'une fissure vers la nappe phratique, ou un filet d'eau qui rejoint une rivire...


Les dchets sont stocks dans des tonneaux tanches en plomb pour limiter les fuites de radioactivit. 

++

----------


## Monstros Velu

J'ai trouv des chiffres des 2003 : L'allemagne produit 61% de son nergie par les hydrocarbures et 27% par le nuclaire. Alors oui, ils exportent un peu, mais grce  leur 88% d'nergie non renouvelable. Je ne suis pas sur que ce soit le meilleur exemple.

Comme je l'ai dit, je prfre le nuclaire auquel on trouvera probablement une solution  moyen terme que les hydrocarbures pour lesquels il aurait fallu une solution il y a plusieurs annes dj. Les dchets nuclaires, on peut les baricader dans des tonneau en plomb, tandis que le CO2, il part directement dans notre atmosphre participer  l'effet de serre. Mais si on peut faire du renouvelable, je suis pour, hein ! Juste que c'est comme les dchets nuclaires, il va falloir apprendre  faire.

----------


## Invit

> Les dchets sont stocks dans des tonneaux tanches en plomb pour limiter les fuites de radioactivit.


Je me doute que c'est pas stock en plein air.
Mais quand on parle de risques, on parle de ce qui pourrait se passer en cas de problme, genre fuites.

Toute faon, si ppin il y a, il faut s'enfermer dans un frigo, comme Indiana Jones.

----------


## Commodore

Si on examine srieusement l'nergie nuclaire, elle est puissante, propre et sre. 
Elle utilise peu de combustible, ne rejette presque aucun dchet, et ceux qui sont produits sont confins. 
On ne peut pas garantir une tanchit  100% mais le danger a t grossirement exagr. 
De mme, les accidents sont beaucoup plus frquents dans les mines de charbon que dans une centrale.

Le nuclaire reprsente la seule solution actuelle pour rpondre de faon cologique  deux grandes crises que va traverser l'humanit. D'abord le changement climatique nourri par les gaz  effet de serre : le nuclaire ne rejette quasiment pas de dioxyde de carbone. 
Et la sortie du ptrole : seul le nuclaire prsente un potentiel de croissance suffisant pour rpondre aux besoins mondiaux alors que nous dpendons pour l'instant  85% des nergies fossiles. Mme ainsi, il faudra faire des conomies d'nergie mais en tout cas, l'avenir cologique passe par le nuclaire !

----------


## mr_samurai

> Si on examine srieusement l'nergie nuclaire, elle est puissante, propre et sre. 
> Elle utilise peu de combustible, ne rejette presque aucun dchet, et ceux qui sont produits sont confins. 
> On ne peut pas garantir une tanchit  100% mais le danger a t grossirement exagr. 
> De mme, les accidents sont beaucoup plus frquents dans les mines de charbon que dans une centrale.
> 
> Le nuclaire reprsente la seule solution actuelle pour rpondre de faon cologique  deux grandes crises que va traverser l'humanit. D'abord le changement climatique nourri par les gaz  effet de serre : le nuclaire ne rejette quasiment pas de dioxyde de carbone. 
> Et la sortie du ptrole : seul le nuclaire prsente un potentiel de croissance suffisant pour rpondre aux besoins mondiaux alors que nous dpendons pour l'instant  85% des nergies fossiles. Mme ainsi, il faudra faire des conomies d'nergie mais en tout cas, l'avenir cologique passe par le nuclaire !


+1

On entends plus des fuites de bateaux ptroliers qu'autre chose  :;):  .

----------


## Matthieu2000

> +1
> 
> On entends plus des fuites de bateaux ptroliers qu'autre chose  .


Et Tchernobyl?

Pour, mais si edf veut installer des panneaux solaires sur notre toit /creuser dans mon jardin et installer un systme pour rcuprer la chaleur de la terre... je  l'autoriserai lol

----------


## BertrandA

> *les dchets : oui c'est indniable cela pollue et pendant des millnaires.
> Mais je mettrais ma main  couper que les dchets d'une centrale nuclaire cela pollue  peine l'tendue d'un terrain de foot...eh oui pas plus qu'un terrain de foot parce que la matire nuclaire c'est de l'nergie hyper concentre.


C'est ce que je pensais aussi... Mais par "dchet nuclaire" on entend pas uniquement le combustible radioactif. Cela concerne galement tous les consommables : gants, combinaisons et tout ce qui a t de prs ou de loin contamin par la radioactivit. La demi-vie de tels dchets n'a rien de comparable  celle des combustibles, mais elle est nanmoins de l'ordre de plusieurs centaines d'annes.

Et l ton stade de France, il est plein depuis belle lurette...

----------


## sylvain.cool

Moi je suis plutt pour le nuclaire.

Par contre, il est vrai qu'il faut renforcer la scurit des centrales. Les ntres (racteurs franais) sont pour la plupart assez vieux (trop?). Et quand on voit les problemes lis  la construction de l'EPR, a fait peur. 

Cependant, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse s'en passer. En effet, les nergies renouvelables ne sont pas assez productrices et coutent trs cher. 

De plus, qui veut que l'on noie sa valle pour construire un barrage ou que l'on gche un si joli paysage avec des centaines d'oliennes?

L'Allemagne a choisi de se passer du nuclaire, mais derrire, ils sont totalement dpendant des autres pays. Ils ne sont pas capables de produire assez par rapport  leur consommation. On produit donc pour eux.

----------


## mr_samurai

> Et Tchernobyl?


La technologie n'est pas mise en cause, mais l'usage que l'Homme en avait fait.

----------


## Deadpool

> Les dchets sont stocks dans des tonneaux tanches en plomb pour limiter les fuites de radioactivit. 
> 
> ++


Il y a quand mme une contrainte forte de temps.

On parle de dchets dont la priode de radiation peut excder plusieurs milliers d'annes.

Vous vous rendez compte qu'il faut assurer un stockage sr pour une dure trs leve ce qui est loin d'tre anodin.

A cela s'ajoute le fait que la politique de stockage de dchets de certains pays a longtemps consist en l'immersion des dits dchets dans des fosses sous-marines. Bon depuis, c'est apparemment interdit mais bon pas top quand mme.  ::?: 

Bon cela dit, les centrales thermiques  hydrocarbures c'est pas top non plus, je vous l'accorde.  :;):

----------


## CinePhil

- Pour ou contre : Pour mais...

- Qu'est ce qui vous pousse  tre serein quant  la fiabilit du parc nuclaire? Pourquoi?
J'ai eu l'occasion de pntrer dans 3 centrales nuclaires et de voir un peu les contraintes imposes aux entreprises qui y travaillent, en matire de scurit et de qualit. a m'a sembl plutt d'un haut niveau. Visitez le btiment d'expo qui figure  l'entre de chaque centrale, on y explique les mesures de scurit et le fonctionnement d'une centrale. C'est plutt rassurant.

- Quels sont les points qui vous inquitent le plus? Pourquoi?
Le point noir avec les centrales nuclaires sont les dchets radioactifs. Ils sont dangereux pour longtemps. Est-on srs que leur moyen de stockage et de confinement actuel ne va pas se dgrader au fil du temps, avant que leur dangerosit soit suffisamment attnue ? Et leur volume augmente de jour en jour.

- Quels seraient les points  amliorer ou qui vous semblent corrects (normes, contrles qualit des ouvrages, moyens de surveillance, la structure et fiabilit d'un racteur, distance centrale/zones habites, stockage des rsidus radioactifs, transparence d'EDF vis  vis des usagers et des associations et ONG cologiques)
La plupart des points de cette question sont dj abords dans mes rponses prcdentes. Je signale en plus qu'il y a des organismes de contrle pour s'assurer que les exploitants de centrale de fassent pas trop de btises. En France je pense que c'est trs contrl, dans les autres pays je ne sais pas.

- Sortir du nuclaire, oui pourquoi pas, mais quelle alternative envisageable pour garder les rapports production/rejets nocifs pour l'environnement, production/consommation et production/prix.
D'abord, ayons bien  l'esprit que les centrales nuclaires sont l pour produire de l'lectricit, par pour remplacer le carburant dans les vhicules (mme si on peut imaginer qu'un jour une grande partie des vhicules seront lectriques).
Une possibilit : la fusion nuclaire, qui semble avoir beaucoup moins d'effets nocifs, notamment de rejets radioactifs, que la fission actuellement utilise dans les centrales. Il faut pour cela attendre la construction d'ITER, donc une bonne dizaine d'annes je crois. Et une bonne cinquantaine d'annes pour que les racteurs  fusion puissent remplacer progressivement les racteurs  fission.
L'nergie olienne ne pourra remplacer qu'une partie de l'nergie produite par les centrales nuclaires. Et comme les besoins sont croissants, autant dire qu'en fait les parcs oliens ne font que combler une partie des nouveaux besoins. Idem pour les parcs solaires.

----------


## Invit(e)

> Et Tchernobyl?





> La technologie n'est pas mise en cause, mais l'usage que l'Homme en avait fait.


Il y avait aussi un dfaut de conception dans les centrales du type de celle de Tchernobyl : Grosso modo, en cas de problme, dans une centrale franaise, les barres de contrle tombent vite au fond de la cuve et stoppent la raction. Ce principe tait absent dans le racteur qui a explos.

----------


## lper

Hello,
domage de trouver dans ce sondage ce choix "Je m'en fous, tant que j'ai du jus  la maison..."  ::roll:: 
De plus il aurait t souhaitable d'avoir un choix pour les personnes indcises, ce qui est mon cas.
Sinon, je rejoins les propos d'ucfoutu quand aux dgats actuels causs par les diverses sources d'nergie.

----------


## Commodore

d'ailleurs Tchernobyl est le seul incident  relever, et il s'agit d'un incident d, comme prcis ci-dessus,  une mauvaise conception de la centrale

----------


## lper

> d'ailleurs Tchernobyl est le seul incident  relever, et il s'agit d'un incident d, comme prcis ci-dessus,  une mauvaise conception de la centrale


Bien sr !  ::roll:: 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_d...C3.A9es_1950_3

----------


## gmotw

http://sortirdunucleaire29.free.fr/spip.php?article37

Je vous invite  chercher des informations sur le site nuclaire de Brennilis qui est une poubelle radioactive gante. Mais bon, c'est en Bretagne, alors les parisiens s'en foutent.  ::cry::  On a l'habitude, avec les mares noires alors de la pollution en plus ou en moins...

----------


## Deadpool

> d'ailleurs Tchernobyl est le seul incident  relever, et il s'agit d'un incident d, comme prcis ci-dessus,  une mauvaise conception de la centrale


Heu non loin de l, ce n'est pas vraiment le seul incident. Y'a une liste dans wikipedia.



Par contre, Tchernobyl est l'accident nuclaire le plus grave, j'appelle pas a un incident.

Edit: grill

----------


## lper

> Par contre, Tchernobyl est l'accident nuclaire le plus grave, j'appelle pas a un incident.


Voir une catastrophe... :;):

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Par contre, Tchernobyl est l'accident nuclaire le plus grave, j'appelle pas a un incident.


C'est effectivement une catastrophe, le mot incident fait parti du jargon et est catgoris selon sa gravit.

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est effectivement une catastrophe, le mot incident fait parti du jargon et est catgoris selon sa gravit.


Le cas Tchernobyl est qualifi d'accident majeur selon ce jargon. C'est le Niveau 7 de l'chelle INES (chelle qui caractrise le degr de gravit des accidents nuclaires), chelon le plus lev dfini sur cette chelle.  :;): 

Une dfinition de cette chelle par l'Autorit de Suret Nuclaire.

----------


## henderson

On prfre gaspiller au nom du bien tre donc continuons puisque nous travaillons non pas pour notre survie mais pour celle de l'conomie !
Le problme chez cette socit, est que ce bien tre n'est qu'phmre mais que les nuisances, elles, s'accumulent et vont perdurer longtemps (pour d'autres qui devront sacrifier leur bien tre pour faire face aux nuisances qui leur auront t lgues) tout en provoquant d'ici l d'autres nuisances !
Avant mme d'avoir trouv quoi faire des dchets, on aura de toute manire d'autres problmes bien plus graves !
Pour l'instant, ces problmes ne sont que lointains mais plus le temps va passer et plus ils vont se rapprocher de nos latitudes et longitudes !

Du nuclaire oui... mais pourquoi faire ?
Si ce nuclaire doit contribuer  fabriquer encore plus d'avions encore plus ... alors c'est non !
Donc j'ai vot "pour mais..."

A l'heure actuelle notre civilisation est comparable  celle des termites (exploitation de l'nergie fossile avec rejets de gaz  effet de serre).
On a encore du chemin  faire avant d'atteindre une quelconque utilit, comme celle des abeilles par exemple !

----------


## Invit

> De mme, les accidents sont beaucoup plus frquents dans les mines de charbon que dans une centrale


Ouais, sauf que dans une mine de charbon il n'y a qu'une centaine de mort  chaque fois et pas un pays...

J'habite prs de Golfech (20 km), on n'a mme pas de pastilles d'iode tellement pour nous c'est foutu s'il y a un problme. Par contre  Golfech mme, ils en ont. Si a pte c'est encore plus foutu, mais ils donnent des pastilles pour les petites fuifuites de tous les jours.

----------


## Commodore

plus gnralement, je pense que si nous devons renoncer  une technologie parce qu'elle est dangereuse plutt que de chercher  la maitriser, alors retournons  la prhistoire. Le feu c'est dangereux.

----------


## gmotw

> plus gnralement, je pense que si nous devons renoncer  une technologie parce qu'elle est dangereuse plutt que de chercher  la maitriser, alors retournons  la prhistoire. Le feu c'est dangereux.


C'est une trs bonne ide. Au moins la Terre ne serait pas autant abme par notre faute.

----------


## Phelim

Le nuclaire c'est mal. 100% d'accord.

La question est combien etes vous pret  payer pour votre lectricit ?

L'eolienne a un coup de revient 5 fois le prix de revente d'EDF sur le march. Ca existe tout simplement car une magnifique loi existe obligeant EDF a racheter le courant olienne  un prix trs lev.

Quand je recevais ma facture d'electricit, j'etais guere content, si elle est multipli par 5,  :8O: , je me demande comment je la paye.

Aujourd'hui, on parle de stockage, de fuite tout le barda ...
Je prefere que la hague s'occupe des dchets plutot qu'on les exporte en russie. Certains pays font a pour le nuclaire.

Aujourd'hui, soutenir la R&d, 100 % d'accord
soutenir la creation de solutions d'energie renouvellable, 100 % d'accord

Soutenir des socits qui en faites n'en ont rien a foutre du renouvellable et ne pense qu'a toucher les subventions. (en faite, 90% des propritaires de champs d'eolienne)

Actuellement c'est ce qui se passe dans le juteux march du renouvellable. Il est tres interessant pour les entreprises car celui qui paye, c'est EDF (et l'etat). (bizzarement, on entends pas parler dans ce domaine de l'influence trop forte de l'etat ... Apres tout, il ne fait que payer, donc on va dire que son influence est negligeable).
Le march de l'eolienne et des nergies renouvellables n'est absolument pas sain et obit (comme toujours ...)  aucune loi du prtendu march que dfende les grands noms du capitalisme.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je vous invite  chercher des informations sur le site nuclaire de Brennilis qui est une poubelle radioactive gante. Mais bon, c'est en Bretagne, alors les parisiens s'en foutent.  On a l'habitude, avec les mares noires alors de la pollution en plus ou en moins...


allons ! Je ne dis pas que ce que dit Sortir du Nuclaire soit faux mais tout le monde sait pertinemment que la Bretagne massif gologique granitique est _naturellement_ radioactif et qu'il ya toujours eu des problmes de sant  cause de cela et bien avant les installations de centrales nuclaires en France...
Et sinon le problme des PCB dans le sang cela ne semble inquiter personne en France  ::roll:: 
C'est un autre sujet certes mais je considre cela bien plus gravissime



> Des taux de PCB levs trouvs chez des consommateurs de poisson 
> LE MONDE | 29.05.08 | 14h14  Mis  jour le 29.05.08 | 14h14
> onsommer rgulirement du poisson expose  des taux plus levs de polychlorobiphnyles (PCB) dans le sang. C'est la conclusion d'une tude mene sur une soixantaine de volontaires par l'Association sant-environnement Provence (ASEP), un regroupement de 350 mdecins provenaux, avec le soutien de la branche franaise du WWF


http://www.lemonde.fr/sciences-et-en...1273_3244.html

----------


## BugFactory

A lire les messages, il manque le choix "Pour, en attendant mieux.".

----------


## gmotw

> allons ! Je ne dis pas que ce que dit Sortir du Nuclaire soit faux mais tout le monde sait pertinemment que la Bretagne massif gologique granitique est _naturellement_ radioactif et qu'il ya toujours eu des problmes de sant  cause de cela et bien avant les installations de centrales nuclaires en France...
> Et sinon le problme des PCB dans le sang cela ne semble inquiter personne en France 
> C'est un autre sujet certes mais je considre cela bien plus gravissime
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/sciences-et-en...1273_3244.html


Il y a diffrence entre la radioactivit provenant du granit, qui est faible, et une autre entre la radioactivit provenant d'un dchet nuclaire, un tantinet plus puissant. Il faut que l'herbe brille dans la nuit pour que a t'inquite?

----------


## fenkys

Le problme de la radioactivit c'est que l'unit est minuscule. 3000 Bq ce n'est presque rien, quand on sait que la personne qui dors  cot de vous dans le lit degage entre 30 000 et 50 000 Bq.

On oublie ensuite que un lment trs radioactif ne l'est pas longtemps et qu'un lment radioactif longtemps l'est peu. C'est la raison pour laquelle les lments trs radioactifs du coeur reste trois ans en piscine avant d'tre stolcks comme les autres dchets.

Les gants et autres lments cits aussi qui encombrent les dcharges nuclaires, viennent un peu des centrales et beaucoup des hopitaux. Ces derniers sont en effets trs consommateurs de produits radioactifs (certains traitements, des analyses). Faut il arrter aussi de consommer ces produits ?

Ceci tant je dirai pour mais : non pas  cause du nuclaire en lui mme (aprs tout il existe des centrales nuclaires naturelles) mais parce que ce sont des hommes derrires qui les font marcher et que pour certains l'intert passe avant la scurit.

----------


## TwAzO

Bon je vais pas faire tout un speech sur le nuclaire: On sait que c'est trs utile , mais trs polluant et dangereux aussi voil!

Tout ce que je voulais prciser, c'est que d'aprs certaines tudes, le monde pourrait tre aliment avec seulement quelques centrales qui tourneraient  plein rgime, alors que l'on en compte actuellement plus d'une centaine  ::?: 

Rien qu'en france on aurait besoin de mme pas une demi centrale alors cherchez l'erreur  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

Le problme vient du fait de tourner a plein rgime: plus tu te rapproches des limites de quelque chose, plus les risques augmentent.
Il s'agit l de larges marges de scurit. (En mme temps, je suis d'accord sur le fait que les centrales nuclaires sont trs dangereuses, donc il faut des marges de scurit importantes).
Il faut aussi compter avec la perte d'nergie lie aux distances par rapport  la source.

(un peu comme avec une freebox quand on capte mal la tv  ::aie::  )

----------


## jmnicolas

A vot : pour mais ...

Disons qu'au vu des problmes d'approvisionnement nergtiques auxquels on est confronts, on ne peut se passer du nuclaire.

Par contre il suffit d'un tremblement de terre comme  Tchernobyl ...

----------


## Vespasien

> Par contre il suffit d'un tremblement de terre comme  Tchernobyl


Parce qu'il y a eut un tremblement de terre  Tchernobyl?
Peut-tre dans Call of Duty 4 mais pas en 1988.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Parce qu'il y a eut un tremblement de terre  Tchernobyl?
> Peut-tre dans Call of Duty 4 mais pas en 1988.


Oui, a n'tait pas d  un tremblement de terre mais  des erreurs humaines.
Pis c'tait en 86  :;):

----------


## Vespasien

Effectivement, pas de tremblement de terre en Ukraine en 1988.  ::oops::

----------


## ucfoutu

Mon grain de sel !

Parler dans un tel cas d'erreurs humaines est assez ... heu... peu objectif.

Pourquoi ? 

Parce que cel donne  penser que l'accident rsulte de fautes d'inattention ou de la non observatioin de consignes de scurit

Avec, pour conclusion : "voyez donc ! on nous met  la merci du srieux de ceux qui sont l pour faire en sorte que tout se passe bien... et il suffit qu'ils fassent mal leur travail de surveillance pour que tous en payent les consquences ..."

Allons donc !!! soyons srieux de temps  autre ! l'accident en cause n'est pas le rsultat d'une erreur humaine (au sens o on l'entend), mais celui d'une erreur de conception ...

Aucune centrale nuclaire franaise n'a jamais t conue sur le modle de celle de Tchernobyl !

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Allons donc !!! soyons srieux de temps  autre ! l'accident en cause n'est pas le rsultat d'une erreur humaine (au sens o on l'entend), mais celui d'une erreur de conception ...


Je ne suis pas expert en linguistique mais pour moi une erreur de conception est une erreur humaine. Un architecte qui fait les plans d'un btiment et celui-ci s'croule 10 ans aprs, j'appelle a une erreur humaine.
Pis d'aprs diverses sources aux points de vue divergents sur le nuclaire (je mettrai les liens si cela intresse) il y a bien eu des erreurs humaines  savoir des erreurs de la part du personnel d'exploitation de la centrale (non respect de certaines rgles de scurit) lors d'un test de l'alimentation de secours.
Il a t rvl que les techniciens n'taient pas suffisamment forms. Cependant, ce n'est indirectement pas leur faute, mais celle de l'tat Sovitique qui leur avait fourni cette formation.
Ce sont des donc des erreurs  la fois humaines et politiques.

----------


## ucfoutu

L'quipement (et la conception) en racteurs de type RBMK a t un choix dlibr et non une erreur.
Je n'accepterai alors, pour remplacer le mot erreur, que le mot faute ...(et il y a un distinguo important entre l'erreur et la faute)
La dangerosite du RBMK 100 tait connue.
Il est  noter que le choix de ce type de racteur n'a t fait que dans quelques pays de l'Est et nulle part ailleurs dans le monde ...

Edit : Confier une charge, pour le rcompenser,   quelqu'un dont on sait qu'il  n'a pas la comptence ncessaire pour la supporter est galement une faute et non une erreur.

----------


## jmnicolas

> Parce qu'il y a eut un tremblement de terre  Tchernobyl?
> Peut-tre dans Call of Duty 4 mais pas en 1988.


Je n'ai pas jou  Call of Duty, mais je me souviens avoir vu un reportage sur les causes de Tchernobyl et ils montraient qu'il y avait eu une secousse sismique juste avant l'explosion.

D'ailleurs toutes (quasiment) les centrales nuclaires sont sur des failles sismiques, vu que c'est l o sont les rivires ncessaires  leur refroidissement  ::aie:: 

Quoiqu'il en soit j'ai pas plus d'infos pour tayer cette thorie, a peut aussi bien tre une erreur humaine / de conception, ou bien tout simplement la vtust des installations.

----------


## sylvain.cool

En tout cas, avec  peine 10% de contre, je crois qu'on va garder le nuclaire.

----------


## nicB

Tant mieux.

Comme dj dit, il n'y a rien de moins polluant pour remplacer, tout de suite maintenant, le nuclaire.

Par ailleurs les dchets ne seront peut tre plus aussi problmatique dans quelque temps. J'avais lu dans un science et vie que des chercheurs avaient crer une machine pour traiter ces dchets, en les rendant moins radioactifs (pas compltement). J'essaierai de le retrouver.

----------


## gmotw

Le mieux, a serait de pouvoir rutiliser ces dchets.

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Le mieux, a serait de pouvoir rutiliser ces dchets.


Oula, on y est pas encore l!

----------


## nicB

Il y a pas mal de documentation sur le site de l'IRSN.

Tchernobyl : savoir l'essentiel

Que savoir sur les dchets radioactifs ?

----------


## r0d

Oui enfin, les gars de l'IRSN sont les mmes qui nous ont dit que le nuage de Tchernobyl s'tait art  la frontire franaise...

----------


## nicB

Dans le sommaire il y a "La dispersion du panache radioactif sur lEurope" et "Les doses reues en France et les risques associs".

Vu que a ne vient pas de "sortons du nuclaire" ou je ne sais quoi, c'est forcment de la dsinformation est non objectif. C'est bien connu.  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Dans le sommaire il y a "La dispersion du panache radioactif sur lEurope" et "Les doses reues en France et les risques associs".


Effectivement, ils ont t contraint de dire la vrit rcemment. Mais c'est trs rcent et ils l'ont fait parce que certaines donnes ont t rendues publiques et qu'ils n'avaient pas le choix. Il ne l'ont pas fait par respect de la vrit ou par rigueur dans la diffusion d'information.




> Vu que a ne vient pas de "sortons du nuclaire" ou je ne sais quoi, c'est forcment de la dsinformation est non objectif. C'est bien connu.


Ecoute, si a ne te drange pas de croire des gens qui t'on menti pendant plusieurs dcennies  propos de quelque chose aussi important que le nuage radioactif de tchernobyl, libre  toi. Mais ne dforme pas mes propos. Le jour o Sortir Du Nuclaire me mentiront consciemment, je ne les croierai plus non plus.

----------


## nicB

> Ecoute, si a ne te drange pas de croire des gens qui t'on menti pendant plusieurs dcennies  propos de quelque chose aussi important que le nuage radioactif de tchernobyl, libre  toi.


Et bien non, je ne m'en sens pas concern, car pendant ces dcennies de mensonge a n'tais pas vraiment ma priorit vu mon ge. Ils m'ont donc pas menti.

Quelque soit le document et la source, il faut toujours tre mfiant, c'est bien pour a que ta remarque me faisait rire. Je ne remets pas en cause ta mfiance envers eux, elle est justifie.




> Le jour o Sortir Du Nuclaire me mentiront consciemment, je ne les croierai plus non plus.


Ces gens ne sont que des alarmistes qui passent leur temps  omettre une partie de la vrit, celle qui les arrange, pour dfendre leur cause. Comme toutes les associations de ce genre d'ailleurs (et les entreprises, politiciens, etc).
Libre  toi de les croire bien entendu, et libre  moi de les considrer comme des menteurs, et d'tre aussi critique avec eux qu'avec leurs adversaires.

----------


## gmotw

Tu prfres quoi?
- On te dit qu'il y a un risque, et plus tard on se rend compte que finalement il n'y en avait pas. 
- On te dit que tout va bien, et plus tard on se rend compte que finalement c'tait dangereux voire mortel.

Dans le premier cas, tu as l'air bien bte mais dans le second cas, tu as un cancer.

----------


## r0d

> Ces gens ne sont que des alarmistes qui passent leur temps  omettre une partie de la vrit, celle qui les arrange, pour dfendre leur cause. Comme toutes les associations de ce genre d'ailleurs (et les entreprises, politiciens, etc).
> Libre  toi de les croire bien entendu, et libre  moi de les considrer comme des menteurs, et d'tre aussi critique avec eux qu'avec leurs adversaires.


Il y a des choses intressantes dans ce que tu dis l. O est la limite entre proslytisme et information. La distinction entre propagande et information est un peu plus facile  dterminer, et que ce soient RSN (Reseau Sortir du Nucleaire) ou IRSN, c'est clairement de la propagande, car ils dfendent un point de vue.

Seulement, une diffrence importante entre ces deux parties, c'est que l'une a des intrts personnels, alors que l'autre a des intrts collectifs. De manire gnrale, je n'accorde aucun crdit  la propagande de quelqu'un qui dfend ses propres intrts. Alors en plus quand ils ont dj prouv qu'ils taient capables de sacrifier la sant d'une nation pour leurs propres intrts, la question ne se pose plus.

Mais c'est une discussion intressante. Entre deux groupes qui dfendent des points de vue diffrents, lequel croire? Si l'on a les moyens de devenir soi-mme un expert sur la question, on peut se forger son propre avis, mais ce n'est pas toujours possible. On est donc oblig de s'en remettre au jugement d'un tiers.

J'avoue que sur le nuclaire, je n'y comprend pas grand chose, si ce n'est les intrts conomiques qui se cachent derrire. Mais entre une association de bnvoles dont dont le seul but est la dfense de l'environnement et un cabinet dpendant du gouvernement qui a dj dmontr sa malhonetet, je pense que le choix n'est pas difficile. Enfin pour moi il ne l'est pas.

Mais sur le problme du nuclaire, comme sur celui du ptrole - en fait sur le problme de l'nergie en gnral - je ne comprend pas comment rflchissent les habitants des pays industrialiss. En effet, tout le monde est bien conscient qu'on a un gros problme cologique, et que ce problme est directement li  nos politiques nergtiques. Or, quand nous avons la chance d'avoir des gens qui posent ce genre de dbat - celui sur le nuclaire par exemple - la raction gnrale, en gros, est: "ok, il faut faire attention  l'environnement mais moi je ne veux pas changer mon mode de vie". Or un tel raisonnement est faux, tout le monde le sait. Lorsque nous posons ce type de question: nuclaire, oui, non, comment? Pourquoi n'en profitons pas pour nous demander: comment faire pour baisser nos dpenses nergtiques, qui est la seule faon de rsoudre la crise cologique dans laquelle nous entrons. Et d'ailleurs, nous voyons dans ce topic que ce problme de l'cologie nous proccupe tous. Mais non, au lieu de se poser les bonnes question, chacun reste camp sur ses positions en rflchissant  comment faire pour que rien ne change... je ne comprend pas.

Bon sinon rien  voir, mais il y a autre chose qui me fais trs peur dans le nuclaire franais, c'est qu'il est de plus en plus dans les mains d'entreprise(s) prive(s), en particulier Areva. Or, le but d'une entreprise c'est d'augmenter ses profits, elle s'en fiche perduement de l'intrt gnral. Si le PDG d'Areva commence  prendre en considration les facteurs environnementaux dans ses prises de dcisions, il sera vir dans l'heure qui suit.

----------


## sylvain.cool

> En effet, tout le monde est bien conscient qu'on a un gros problme cologique, et que ce problme est directement li  nos politiques nergtiques. Or, quand nous avons la chance d'avoir des gens qui posent ce genre de dbat - celui sur le nuclaire par exemple - la raction gnrale, en gros, est: "ok, il faut faire attention  l'environnement mais moi je ne veux pas changer mon mode de vie".


D'ailleurs le gouvernement commence  faire des choses dans ce sens. On sait trs bien que le peuple n'est pas capable de se grer lui-mme et qu'il faut lgifrer tout a.

Je trouve que le systme des bonus/malus sur les voitures est gnial! D'ailleurs ils vont tendre ceci  la plupart des appareils qui consomment (tv, ampoule, electro-menager...). On ne peut pas dire qu'en France on ne fait rien (ailleurs je sais pas).

Mais mme avec tout a, on a encore besoin du nuclaire pour l'instant. Les nergies renouvelables coutent encore trs chre. Mais la aussi, le gouvernement fais des gestes pour que les particuliers achtent des panneaux solaire ou des systmes gothermiques.

La rvolution est en marche, mais il faut du temps.

----------


## nicB

> Tu prfres quoi?
> - On te dit qu'il y a un risque, et plus tard on se rend compte que finalement il n'y en avait pas.
> - On te dit que tout va bien, et plus tard on se rend compte que finalement c'tait dangereux voire mortel.


- Qu'on admette que pour l'instant on a pas le choix, qu'il est trop tard pour faire machine arrire, et qu'on se concentre sur le dveloppement d'nergie alternatives au nuclaire actuel. Je suis galement pour qu'on continue les recherches sur le nuclaire en parallle.





> Mais c'est une discussion intressante. Entre deux groupes qui dfendent des points de vue diffrents, lequel croire?


En essayant de prendre en compte les arguments de chacun, on peut se faire une opinion (mais de l  ce qu'elle soit juste ...).
Tout n'est pas tout noir ou tout blanc, faut trouver le bon niveau de gris.  :;): 
Malheureusement, je ne sais pas comment a se passe ailleurs, mais en France on aime pas vraiment les compromis...




> "ok, il faut faire attention  l'environnement mais moi je ne veux pas changer mon mode de vie".


Comme pour toutes les rformes.  ::D: 
Les gens en gnral ne veulent pas s'adapter et sont opposs  un quelconque changement. C'est lorsqu'ils le subissent qu'au bout d'un moment ils se rendent compte que c'est mieux (ou pire), mais il faut du temps.

Je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il faut considrer d'autres nergie. Seulement on ne peut pas de faon raisonnable les envisager pour fournir toute l'nergie dont on a besoin. Il faudrait une fois pour toute qu'on en prenne conscience, et qu'on laisse le temps  la recherche d'avancer, en lui en donnant les moyens. Par exemple, en arrtant les recherches sur le nuclaire militaire, qui est une abration, on pourrait donner un sacr cout de fouet  la recherche.

Et comme le dit sylvain.cool, il y a des choses qui vont dans le bon sens quand mme, mais il ne faudrait pas s'en contenter et continuer d'aller dans ce sens l.




> Bon sinon rien  voir, mais il y a autre chose qui me fais trs peur dans le nuclaire franais, c'est qu'il est de plus en plus dans les mains d'entreprise(s) prive(s), en particulier Areva. Or, le but d'une entreprise c'est d'augmenter ses profits, elle s'en fiche perduement de l'intrt gnral. Si le PDG d'Areva commence  prendre en considration les facteurs environnementaux dans ses prises de dcisions, il sera vir dans l'heure qui suit.


Les entreprises doivent galement faire attention  leur image de marque. Je pense qu' l'avenir une boite reconnue pour tre vraiment trs polluante et ne rien faire pour changer les choses, elle ne sera pas forcment bien vue, et a pourrait avoir des consquences par la suite. 

Enfin j'espre qu'un jour on en arrivera vraiment l. Quand on voit l'exemple de Total avec l'erika ... on peut pas dire que l'image de marque ait changer beaucoup de choses malheureusement. Mais un jour les gens seront peut tre assez intelligent pour viter les produits et services d'entreprises douteuses

----------


## BainE

Bonjour,

j'ai vot pour.

Et je rflchirai plus sur ma position le jour ou les anti-nuclaire ne l'utiliseront plus.

----------


## HelpmeMM

compltement contre le nuclaire *d'aujourdh'ui* c'est clair 

c'est peu fiable c'est instable et malgr ce qu'on peu dire je rappelle que les dchet son radioactif, radiation, et que donc il n'y a rien qui arrte le rayonnement, qui l'attnue certe, mais l'arrte, c'est sur que non.


c'est un peu comme les neutron que bombarde constamment le soleil et qui  ne cessent de traverser l'espace et la matire  la terre y compris, bref le nuclaire c'est pareil.


Les intresss dfendent leurs points de vue qui est le fric soyons clair. Exemple frappant la peinture qui se dtache des mur si il y a une fuite, archi faux a ne fonctionne pas, et pourtant c'est qu'il disait aux quipages des sous marins nuclaire maintenant la plus part on un cancer etc.

Bref le nuclaire est encore peu connu  il est pass trop vite en production. (le fric bien sur) On arrive pas a trait les dchets qu'on le met en production si c'est pas contradictoire ...


En france le parc olienne n'est quasiment pas utilis,  choisir vivre  cot d'un monstre nuclaire ou d'un champ d'olienne le choix est vite fait...

ce qui me frappe d'ailleurs ce que les pro nuclaire son d'accord pour install des centrales du moment qu'elles soit a une trs trs bonne distance de chez eux... pas fou les pro-nuclaire.

Des tudes montres que vivre a cot d'un centrale donne un trs forte probabilit d'attraper une maladie (les radiations mises a faible dose mais continu voir dbut de mon post) c'est marrant que a chaque fois qu'un laboratoire extrieur fait des mesures elles trs largement suprieurs aux mesures faites pas le labo de la centrale...


bref le nuclaires ne devrait tre qu'un sujet de la laboratoire pour le moment en attendant qu'il soit sur il y de multiples possibilits pour s'en passer mais le fric a toujours le dernier mot dans notre socit.

bref la fision est une belle mer***


esprons que la fusion n'en sera pas une. Cense produire plus rayonne moins  produire moins de dchet etc...

pour ce qui est des alarmiste et des pro-nuclaire je croi qu'il faut savoir faire la part des choses et regarder en face. Le nuclaires est une belle mer*** qui apporte nanmoins du fric et du prestige  la france mais en contrepartie pollu la terre, le nuclaire permet via l'utilisation des bombe H (enfin c'est des plus grosse maintenant ) d'vit des guerre par son rle de 'si tu me pete je te pete"

en conclusion:
on peu pas cracher sur le nuclaire pour ce qu'il apporte en terme de mane nergtique, de mane financire, de prestige
mais on peu pas non plus se voil la face et considr le nuclaire comme une nergie propre saine et sans risque, les risques sont normes et ils ont t prit il serait temps maintenant de faire des ffort en recherche pour rsoudre se problme plutot que de s'attarder sur le prochain voyage de bling bling Ier.

----------


## sylvain.cool

> compltement contre le nuclaire d'aujourdh'ui c'est clair 
> 
> c'est peu fiable c'est instable et malgr ce qu'on peu dire je rappelle que les dchet son radioactif, radiation, et que donc il n'y a rien qui arrete le rayonnement, qui l'attnu certe, mais l'arrete, c'est sur que non.
> 
> 
> c'est un peu comme les neutron que bombarde constamment le soleil et qui cesse de travers l'espace et la matire  la terre y compris bref le nuclaire c'est pareil.
> 
> 
> les intresss dfendent leurs points de vue qui est le fric soyons clair exemple frappant la peinture qui se dtache des mur si il y a une fuite archi faux a ne fonctionne pas, et pourtant c'est qu'il disait aux quipages des sous marins nuclaire maintenant la plus part on un cancer etc.
> ...


C'est assez difficile a suivre vu la faon dont tu t'exprime. Je crois avoir pig ton point de vue, mais pas sr.

----------


## HelpmeMM

j'ai reformul  ^^ quand je me suis relu j'ai aussi eu du mal a me comprendre ::evilred::

----------


## gmotw

Tiens, je viens d'avoir une bonne ide pour se dbarrasser des dchets nuclaires. A la prochaine comte qui se balade dans le coin, on y balance tous nos dchets. Et hop, ni vu ni connu j't'embrouille.  ::aie:: 
Peut-tre mme que si les dchets se retrouvent sur une autre plante et qu'il y a des bactries  ct, a va provoquer une mutation puis ensuite une volution et de la vie intelligente! Allez, balanons nos dchets sur d'autres plantes, c'est pour une bonne cause. (oui, un peu creve ces temps-ci)

----------


## HelpmeMM

> Tiens, je viens d'avoir une bonne ide pour se dbarrasser des dchets nuclaires. A la prochaine comte qui se balade dans le coin, on y balance tous nos dchets. Et hop, ni vu ni connu j't'embrouille. 
> Peut-tre mme que si les dchets se retrouvent sur une autre plante et qu'il y a des bactries  ct, a va provoquer une mutation puis ensuite une volution et de la vie intelligente! Allez, balanons nos dchets sur d'autres plantes, c'est pour une bonne cause. (oui, un peu creve ces temps-ci)


mais le jour ou la comte dcidera de venir s'craser contre la terre faudra pas pleur je rappelle qu'une comte a une courbe liptyque et que par consquent elle est amen a repass par ou elle est pass  a moins de dvi de sa trajectoire via l'attraction d'un astre bref autant l'envoy dans un trou noir plutt, tent qu'on arrive a amener les dchet par la bas.

ps:  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> mais le jour ou la comte dcidera de venir s'craser contre la terre faudra pas pleur je rappelle qu'une comte a une courbe liptyque et que par consquent elle est amen a repass par ou elle est pass  a moins de dvi de sa trajectoire via l'attraction d'un astre bref autant l'envoy dans un trou noir plutt, tent qu'on arrive a amener les dchet par la bas.
> 
> ps:


De toute faon dchet nuclaire ou pas, le jour ou la comte vient s'craser on est ds la merde.

Et puis y en a marre de ces phrases de 3 lignes avec une seule virgule.

----------


## HelpmeMM

> De toute faon dchet nuclaire ou pas, le jour ou la comte vient s'craser on est ds la merde.
> 
> Et puis y en a marre de ces phrases de 3 lignes avec une seule virgule.


j'ai beacoup de souffle et je fait de l'apne

----------


## sovitec

> Tiens, je viens d'avoir une bonne ide pour se dbarrasser des dchets nuclaires. A la prochaine comte qui se balade dans le coin, on y balance tous nos dchets. Et hop, ni vu ni connu j't'embrouille. 
> Peut-tre mme que si les dchets se retrouvent sur une autre plante et qu'il y a des bactries  ct, a va provoquer une mutation puis ensuite une volution et de la vie intelligente! Allez, balanons nos dchets sur d'autres plantes, c'est pour une bonne cause. (oui, un peu creve ces temps-ci)


Ca fait bien longtemps que les scientifiques envisagent de se dbarrasser des dchets nuclaires en les envoyant sur le soleil (a ne lui ferait vraiment ni chaud ni froid). Mais la phase de lancement est trop dangereuse (imagine que la fuse explose comme Challenger, et hop, on se retrouve dans le monde de Dark Angel).

----------


## HelpmeMM

la solution passe par la comprhension et le traitement des radiations il faut rendre la matire non radiactif c'est tout.

ps: y'a le lance pierre gant aussi

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Tiens, je viens d'avoir une bonne ide pour se dbarrasser des dchets nuclaires. A la prochaine comte qui se balade dans le coin, on y balance tous nos dchets. Et hop, ni vu ni connu j't'embrouille.
> Peut-tre mme que si les dchets se retrouvent sur une autre plante et qu'il y a des bactries  ct, a va provoquer une mutation puis ensuite une volution et de la vie intelligente! Allez, balanons nos dchets sur d'autres plantes, c'est pour une bonne cause.(oui, un peu creve ces temps-ci)


Yen a qui y ont dj penser... L'gosme humain.On est dj en train de massacrer la notre, alors laissons les autres tranquilles.




> Bref le nuclaire est encore peu connu il est pass trop vite en production (le fric bien sur) on arrive pas a trait les dchet qu'on le met en production si c'est pas contradictoire ...


A la base, c'tait plutt un choix politique de l'Etat,  savoir l'indpendance nergtique.




> En france le parc olienne n'est quasiment pas utilis


Je dirai plutt dvelopp.




> bref le nuclaires ne devrait etre qu'un sujet de la laboratoire pour le moment en attendant qu'il soit sur il y de multiples possibilits pour s'en passer mais le fric a toujours le dernier mot dans notre socit.


Comme dit plus haut, c'tait une question de politique au dpart, et il fallait que cela soit rgl au plus vite. C'tait, et c'est toujours le cas  l'heure actuelle, le meilleur rapport consommation/prix de revient/production.
Donc oui c'est galement une question de fric.

----------


## HelpmeMM

> A la base, c'tait plutt un choix politique de l'Etat,  savoir l'indpendance nergtique.



on peut philosopher :

L'avenir d'un nation est elle plus importante que le monde pour son chef de l'tat ?
OU 
Un nation a t'elle le droit de mettre en danger le monde pour son propre confort ?

La politique en dmocratie est elle vraiment une dmocratie rgie par le peuple et non le fric ?


Bref ce sont tout un tas de dbat qui reviennent. Le problme n'est videmment pas a mon sens le nuclaire, mais le monde actuel qui fait qu'on recherche les profit matriel a court terme, plutt que de se proccuper d'un profit a long terme.

Il aurait t plus judicieux pour la france de se mettre a l'nergie renouvelbale immdiatement pour etre en avance dans 100 ou 200 ans voir mme 1000 ans quand il n'y aura plus aucune ressource nergique de type nuclaire.

Le problme c'est que les dcisions sont prisent  l'chelle humaine, et donc forcment influenable. Chaque politique veut voir ce que vont donner ces rformes c'est humain mais a ne favorise pas la survie de la plante.

l'homme est un danger pour la plante,
l'homme vie sur la plante donc 
l'homme est un danger pour l'homme

----------


## nicB

> c'est peu fiable c'est instable et malgr ce qu'on peu dire je rappelle que les dchet son radioactif, radiation, et que donc il n'y a rien qui arrte le rayonnement, qui l'attnue certe, mais l'arrte, c'est sur que non.


Mais arrte un peu.Ton corps lui mme est radioactif.  ::roll:: 
La radioactivit est prsente partout.






> On arrive pas a trait les dchets qu'on le met en production si c'est pas contradictoire ...


De qu'elle contradiction parles-tu ?





> En france le parc olienne n'est quasiment pas utilis,  choisir vivre  cot d'un monstre nuclaire ou d'un champ d'olienne le choix est vite fait...


As-tu une ide de l'nergie qu'il faudrait pour construire toutes ces oliennes ? Le nombre d'oliennes qu'il faudrait. Etc.
De plus,  production gale, une olienne produit plus de CO2 que le nuclaire... On est plus  a prt c'est vrai.  ::aie:: 




> ce qui me frappe d'ailleurs ce que les pro nuclaire son d'accord pour install des centrales du moment qu'elles soit a une trs trs bonne distance de chez eux... pas fou les pro-nuclaire.


Seulement prudent... 
La question est plutt pourquoi certains sont assez idiots pour s'installer  ct d'une centrale, et surtout, continuent de le faire. Et pourquoi on a dplac ces gens qui sont prs des centrales, par prcaution.




> Le nuclaires est une belle mer*** qui apporte nanmoins du fric et du prestige  la france mais en contrepartie pollu la terre, le nuclaire permet via l'utilisation des bombe H (enfin c'est des plus grosse maintenant ) d'vit des guerre par son rle de 'si tu me pete je te pete"


Tout ce qu'on fait pollue la Terre.  ::roll:: 

Par ailleurs, entre le nuclaire civile et le nuclaire militaire il y a une sacr marche... Tu mlanges tout.

----------


## Phelim

Bah la comprehension des radiations, la dessus, tout a dja t fait. Merci marie Cury au passage (meme si la thorie a quand meme un poil volu depuis)

Le nuclaire n'est pas un phnomne rcent, a ne date pas du projet manhatan mais bien de la fin du XIXe siecle.

Premier dtail : Que ce passe t'il dans une centrale ?
On casse des atomes pour obtenir de la chaleur. Rien de bien folichon, c'est ni plus ni moins qu'une marmitte gante. Au lieux d'utiliser du charbon, on utilise de l'uranium

Pourquoi l'uranium ou le plutonium ?
Ben pour casser un atome, il vaut mieux qu'il soit gros car qui dit gros dit instable donc plus facilement cassable. (un peu comme un gros soft  ::D: )
Je vous renvoie au tableau de Mendeleiev pour voir la position l'uranium et le plutonium

Pourquoi y'a des radiations ?
Quand on casse un noyau, on dgage de la chaleur mais celui ci garde une nergie rsiduelle qu'il evacue en fonction du temps (fonction ln donc courbe evoluant tres vite au debut, tres lentement sur la fin).

Rien de bien folichon non plus le principe appliqu est simple :
la somme energtiques des elements unitaires et moins importante que l'energie de l'ensemble. C'est pour a qu'en fabriquant des elements plus petits, on obtient de l'energie supplmentaires

Au final pourrais t'on fabriquer une centrale fonctionnant  partir de radiation ?
Ben thoriquement, rien ne l'empeche puisque les radiations sont de l'energie, la question, c'est comment transformer cette nergie sous forme de rayonnement ionisant en nergie utilisable (lectrique).

Actuellement, une des seules mthodes rentables que l'on connais pour produire de l'nergie electrique, c'est l'alternateur. Seulement pour faire fonctionner un alternateur, il faut crer du mouvement. La dessus, l'une des seules methode c'est de crer de la vapeur d'eau (principe de 100 % des centrales classiques, charbon, petrole, gaz ou nuclaire). 

Avec des radiations, le bilan nergtique est trop faible pour produire de la vapeur d'eau.

Apres, on pourrait imaginer une sorte d'effet photovoltaique a base de radiation mais ca ne resoudrait pas le problme et permettrait seulement de valoriser les dechets.

Y'aurait t'il une solution pour eliminer les radiations plus rapidement ?
Alors la, c'est vraiment pas gagn. Principe de lavoisier: 
Rien ne se cre, rien ne se perd, tout se transforme.

L'energie est evacu selon une fonction dpendant du temps. On ne sait pas acclrer cette vacuation  part en crant des lments plus lgers (plus proche du haut du tableau priodique).

Le retraitement du plutonium :
Alors la c'est l'normit de la situation : On peut faire tourner une centrale au plutonium, un des matriaux issus des centrales standarts (il y'a plusieurs types de centrales nuclaires). On le fait actuellement dans une vieille centrale.

Pourquoi pas dans une neuve ?
Ben tout simplement car la neuve, les ecolos ont demand  ce qu'elle soit dmont  ::yaisse2:: 
Le gouvernement Jospin a t oblig d'accder  leur demande.

La vieille, on y touche pas, elle est class scurit militaire, c'est elle qui produit le combustible pour nos bombes H.


Le principe du retraitement du plutonium est de casser  nouveau les noyaux pour crer des noyaus plus lger dont la dure de vie est plus courte.

----------


## sylvain.cool

Je sais pas si ce que raconte phelim est vrai, n'empche y en a pas un qui a t capable de sortir un argumentaire comme a.

Moi je pense que les dchets sont pas si problmatique. D'accord a met longtemps  retrait tout seul, mais c'est pas si dangereux que a tant qu'on fait pas n'importe quoi avec.

C'est pareil pour la centrale. C'est dangereux du moment qu'on ne fait pas les choses bien... comme le gaz et l'electricit dans ta maison, mais  une autre chelle.

----------


## BainE

> Alors la, c'est vraiment pas gagn. Principe d'alembert: 
> Rien ne se cre, rien ne se perd, tout se transforme.


lavoisier non ?

----------


## Phelim

Oups, exact, j'ai mlang les noms.
C'est bien lavoisier (je l'ai corrig). J'ai ecrit cet article un peu vite.

Il est possible qu'il y'est des choses qui ne soit pas totalement vrai non plus  ::aie::  (je me base sur mes souvenirs de terminal sur la radioactivit, les echanges que j'ai eu avec des agents EDF et un peu de littrature, le sujet est passionnant)

----------


## Vespasien

> Ton corps lui mme est radioactif.


A te lire, on devrait rcuprer les barres d'Uranium pour en faire des hochets pour bb.  ::nono:: 

Principe de prcaution contre principe d'inconscience.

Super cool le dbat  ::?:

----------


## Phelim

> Principe de prcaution contre principe d'inconscience.


Je ne considere pas le principe de precaution s appliquant au nucleaire et a la radioactivite.
La radioactivite, tu n es pas cense y etre soumis (hors de la radioactivite natuelle)

Le principe de precaution s applique a des elements que l on ne connait pas et auquel on est soumis en permanence. Dans le cas du nucleaire, la chaine de process est largement maitrisee (Ce n est une question de moyens mis en oeuvre et la je le concede avec la politique actuelle en france, on va dans le mur [centrale nucleaire basculant dans le domaine prive, rallongement de la duree de vie au dela de ce qui etait prevu initialement, autorite de controle public identique au systeme americain sans reel pouvoir, ...])

Pour le principe de precaution je suis nettement plus inquiet des OGM ou de notre soumission permanente au rayonnement electromagnetique.
Ca on ne peut l eviter. Meme en vivant en pleine campagne, la pollution electromagnetique y est presente.
Je n ai toujours pas trouve de solutions pour etre sur que les produits que j achete ne contienne pas d OGM.

Meme si ce sont des choses que l on comprends, on ignore si elles sont nocives pour l etre humain. La le principe de precaution devrait s appliquer car on baigne dedans en permanence.




> A te lire, on devrait rcuprer les barres d'Uranium pour en faire des hochets pour bb


Rien ne t en empeche, l uranium n est pas radioactif a l etat naturel. (si on occulte le fait que tout objet est radioactif).
Par contre, le hochet risque d etre un peu lourd.

Par exemple, la datation au carbonne 14 s'applique a tous les etres vivants (element maintenu a un niveau stable quand on est vivant).
Elle se base sur le principe de degenerescence d un element radioactif ( le carbone, isotope 14) que tu as dans le corps

----------


## nicB

> Super cool le dbat


Oui tu apportes beaucoup de choses avec ton dernier message.
Mais tu as le droit de faire ton crtin hein. Ca ne me pose pas de problmes.


J'ai retrouv l'article que j'avais voqu. Science & Vie n1088 (mai 2008), page 34.

On peut y lire que les chercheurs on mit au point un nouveau matriau capable d'extraire et sparer le strontium 90  hauteur de 99%. D'aprs ce qui est dit, c'est l'un des produits les plus dangereux de la fission de l'uranium 235 que l'on retrouve dans les dchets nuclaires.
Toujours selon l'article, ce matriau (appel KMS-1) est facile  faire et peu coteux. On pourrait mme en faire des hochets pour bb !

C'est toujours mieux que rien, en attendant mieux.

----------


## Vespasien

Moi, je parlais de dosage des radiations. Celles mises par le corps ou le plateau armoricain sont beaucoup plus faibles que ceux aux alentour d'une centrale nuclaire ou des conteneurs de dchets.
Quanf  l'Uranium pour bb, je pensais  l'Uranium destin aux centrales qui lui aussi met des radiations.

Ma remarque ne s'appliquait  *Phelim* mais  *nicB* qui se permet mme de nuancer le dbat avec un *Mais tu as le droit de faire ton crtin hein.* . Soyons fins et subtils dans l'argumentation, dfendons nos ides avec diplomatie.

_Tu serais en face de moi, ton vocabulaire serait bien mieux choisi._ ::fessee::

----------


## nicB

Prendre les gens pour des c... comme tu l'as fait c'est de la diplomatie ? Bref.

Ce que je disais  helpmemorvan c'tait pour relativiser un peu ce qu'il avait dit. Les dchets dont on parle ne sont pas vraiment exposs au public sans protection. On parle de dchets enfouis  des centaines de mettre, dans des sols bien choisis, et dans des conteneurs plus efficaces que du carton. 

Alors oui,  ct de tout a, les radiations qui pourraient nous attendre, si elles existent, doivent pas tre trs puissantes en comparaison de ce qu'on met nous mme...

Le rel problme, c'est plutt le temps non ? Que se passera-t-il face  l'invitable usure ? Au final, nous sommes tranquilles, mais les gnration futures, elles, seront tues par les radiations des diffrentes fuites de dchets plutt que par les effets du CO2.
La recherche dans le nuclaire prend donc tout son intrt avec des risques comme a.

----------


## Vespasien

> Prendre les gens pour des c... comme tu l'as fait c'est de la diplomatie


Dire que comme tout corps contenant du carbone est radioactif alors la radioactivit n'est pas un problme comme tu l'as rpondu,  c'est odieux.

C'est ce passage ci qui est problmatique:



> c'est peu fiable c'est instable et malgr ce qu'on peu dire je rappelle que les dchet son radioactif, radiation, et que donc il n'y a rien qui arrte le rayonnement, qui l'attnue certe, mais l'arrte, c'est sur que non.





> Mais arrte un peu.Ton corps lui mme est radioactif.
> La radioactivit est prsente partout.


Avec un tel niveau d'intox, tu aurais pus faire un excellent formateur en Ukraine dans les annes 80.

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Moi, je dis: le nuclaire, c'est bien.
En tout cas, gr par des "martiens" ca serait surement trs trs bien ... je veux dire par la que, comme d'hab, l'humain est all un tout petit peu trop vite.
Que ce soit en matire de dangerosit de l'exploitation, du traitement des dchts, ou pour les risques de pnuries a moyen terme (pour les nergies fossiles principalement), etc ... l'humain c'est comme un grand ado impatient et colrique: il veut tout, tout de suite, il exploite, surexploite, il veut tout, tout de suite, les problmes on va les grer demain.

Certes, il y a pleins de gens trs savants qui ont tendance a me rassurer.
Ils ont une fois inbranlable dans la "capacit de raction" de l'espce, et que la science, le "gnie" nous permettra de venir a bout des grosses preuves.
Maintenant, a chaque fois que j'entends ca, je ne peut m'empcher de m'imaginer comme si nous avions tous saut d'un avion, comme ca, tout nu sans rien, et qu'un mec nous criais: " ne vous inquitez pas, on bosse sur une solution, on va appeller ca ... hum .. le parachute tiens, et si on s'y prends assez tt, devrais mme y en avoir pour tout le monde...".
Pour l'instant, c'est vrai, on s'en sort a chaque fois ... pourvu qu'on se rate pas cette fois.
Bon, jusqu'ici tout va bien ...

----------


## nicB

> Dire que comme tout corps contenant du carbone est radioactif alors la radioactivit n'est pas un problme comme tu l'as rpondu,  c'est odieux.


Oui, a serait odieux de dire a. 
Tant mieux, je l'ai pas dit, et je ne le pense pas.  ::aie:: 
Quoi d'autre ?

Edit



> Ils ont une fois inbranlable dans la "capacit de raction" de l'espce, et que la science, le "gnie" nous permettra de venir a bout des grosses preuves.


Ca c'est bien vrai.
"Les scientifiques trouveront une solution". Un argument de choc de certains pro-nuclaire...

----------


## Phelim

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0303190649.htm

http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/abstract/105/10/3696 (plus scientifique)

Pas mal, ce KMF-1, meme si a s'applique surtout aux liquides radioactifs.
Si j'ai bien compris l'article, il s'agit de faire prcipiter le strontium (en evitant de precipiter le sodium, neanmoins dans l'operation on precipite aussi le calcium) qui se trouve dans l'eau radioactive pour la rendre pure (je pense qu'il doit s'agir de l'eau de la piscine de dcontamination et du coeur du reacteur).

Ce procd est interessant, certe il ne dcontamine pas les dechets. Il permet deja de mieux controler les dechets d'un environnement liquide. Lors des operations de maintenance et de rechargement du reacteur, ce process peut reellement avoir un role  jouer ( a condition que a soit bien executer et vu ce que j'entends actuellement en direct d'une centrale, a me fait peur)

Je ne pense pas que par un procd chimique, on puisse liminer la radioactivit.

Le strontium a une dure de vie de 28 ans. Ce n'est pas enorme.
Neanmoins, c'est vrai qu'etant present dans du liquide, c'est tres problmatique

----------


## BainE

> "Les scientifiques trouveront une solution". Un argument de choc de certains pro-nuclaire...


Bonjour,

je vais sortir une connerie attention (enfin ca va peut etre paraitre choquant pour certains).

Pour moi les anti-nuclaire sont des hypocrites, parce qu'est ce qui fait tourner l'ordinateur avec lequel vous poster ces beaux textes rvolutionnaires ? Etes vous pret a jeter vos crans LCD, ou plasma, lecteur DVD... pire retourner couper du bois pour pouvoir se chauffer l'hiver, s'clairer a la bougie...

On est tous devenus de gros fainants dpendant du nuclaire, personne ne peut, ne veut s'en passer qu'on aime ou pas.

Dire le nuclaire c'est mal, ok, arrtez de l'utiliser alors, car le meilleur moyen d'arrter ce mode de production nergtique est de baisser notre consommation, d'arrter de se plaindre et d'agir...

ce genre de diatribe me rappelle une expression souvent utiliser qui parle de crachat et de soupe...

----------


## Phelim

> Etes vous pret a jeter vos crans LCD, ou plasma, lecteur DVD... pire retourner couper du bois pour pouvoir se chauffer l'hiver, s'clairer a la bougie...
> 
> On est tous devenus de gros fainants dpendant du nuclaire, personne ne peut, ne veut s'en passer qu'on aime ou pas.


Je me reconnais bien dans le gros feignant qui a besoin de l'electricit pour sa TV et son DVD. Bon les bougies, je veux bien mais pas trop souvent non plus (un diner avec des chandelles au lieu du neon  ::king:: )

Je crois que c'est l'un des meilleurs arguments du sujet. Si on ne peut s'en passer, il ne reste qu'a corriger les defaults, pas d'autres vritables solutions.

----------


## r0d

En ce qui me concerne, et c'est le cas de tous les militants anti-nuclaire que j'ai rencontr (en chair et en os), je m'en passerai trs bien. Mais - et c'est un principe valable pour toutes mes revendications "rvolutionnaires" - je refuse d'tre le seul  le faire. C'est comme la voiture par exemple: si l'on supprime toutes les voitures, ce sera nickel et la socit sera contrainte de s'adapter  ce changement. Mais si je suis le seul  ne pas en avoir, ben je serai hors-jeu (je ne pourrais pas arriver  l'heure au boulot, etc.), et a, c'est pas jouable.

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Etes vous pret a jeter vos crans LCD, ou plasma, lecteur DVD...


a c'est une bonne ide!
On jette tous nos PC par la fentre... a fera d'normes conomies d'nergies. Bon aprs, on risque d'tre au chmage.

----------


## HelpmeMM

Les dchet dont on parle ne sont pas expos au public certe non  ils ne le sont pas mais je voi pas bien comment tu veux arrter des radiation avec  100 mtre de terre c'est pas solide c'est un rayonnement... c'est une comme si tu essaye d'arrt un courant d'air ou de l'eau avec une passoire je te souhaite bien du courage.

ensuite on stock les dchet dans des conteneur qui ont une dure de vie infrieur a la dure de vie des dchets, et ensuite on oublie ou ont les a entrs et un jour en creusant bam c'est la catastrophe.

par contre c'est sur que dire a quelqu'un qu'il fait son crtin n'est pas trs judicieux et dcrdibilise totalement tes paroles il faut savoir rester objectif.


le nuclaire n'est pas une nergie propre, et n'est pas une solution sur, malgr le fait que l'on en profite et que pour le moment on en a besoin en tant que franais individualiste.

on est de toute faon oblig de faire avec et oui on ne sait pas comment arret une centrale, ce qui n'est pas une raison pour en construire de nouvelles

il serait temps de s'alarmer et de penser aux nergies renouvelables.

et qu'on me sorte pas que les oliennes produisent du CO2 ou que les capteur aussi  leur production c'est compltement amortie par le fait qu'une fois en place a n'en produit plus.

Enfin on va faire comme pour le ptrole tant que y'aura des lobbies et du fric on continuera pour aller dans le mur quand y'en aura plus.

il serait temps de faire de la recherche pour regler le problme du nuclaire, si le nuclaire arrive a polluer autant qu'une olienne ou un capteur solaire alors je suis prs a changer mon jugement. et vous en ferez vous autant?

Rassurer vous les pro nuclaire c'est le pot de fer contre le pot de terre, si c'tait pas rentable et ne rapportait pas de fric on le ferait pas. Le nuclaire a de belle trs belle annes devant lui et il n'est pas prs de disparaitre. On l'a mme filer a la chine... vous savez le pays qui a construit un barrage gant qui va lacher parce qu'il l'ont mal fait et qu'il laiss des fissure de plus de 3 mtre dedans avant son immersions, mais vous avez raisons la france n'est pas irresponsable et sait trs bien ce qu'elle fait avec le nuclaire... et aprs si on ose me dire que c'est pas le fric qui est en jeux et que la scurit on s'en balance tant que c'est construit loin de nous, alors l videmment je saurais que je parle  un mur.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Pour moi les anti-nuclaire sont des hypocrites, parce qu'est ce qui fait tourner l'ordinateur avec lequel vous poster ces beaux textes rvolutionnaires ? Etes vous pret a jeter vos crans LCD, ou plasma, lecteur DVD... pire retourner couper du bois pour pouvoir se chauffer l'hiver, s'clairer a la bougie...
> 
> On est tous devenus de gros fainants dpendant du nuclaire, personne ne peut, ne veut s'en passer qu'on aime ou pas.
> 
> Dire le nuclaire c'est mal, ok, arrtez de l'utiliser alors, car le meilleur moyen d'arrter ce mode de production nergtique est de baisser notre consommation, d'arrter de se plaindre et d'agir...


Je pense que le problme ne vient pas seulement des particuliers. La production provenant des nergies renouvelables en France reprsente 10-15% de la production totale. Je pense honntement qu'on pourrait vivre normalement avec l'quivalent de 30  40% sans plus aucune production nuclaire ni fossile. Cependant il faudrait une baisse importante de la consommation de chacun. 
Autre inconvnient, la consommation lectrique des entreprises lies  la sidrurgie et l'industrie. Mme si cette consommation est de moiti plus faible que la consommation tertiaire-particulire, je pense qu'elle sera aussi difficile  faire baisser que la conso des utilisateurs.
Entre baisse de confort pour les particuliers et baisse de production pour les industries, l'acceptation ne sera pas facile.
Etant donn les mentalits, je pense que le plus facile serait de dvelopper encore plus l'conomie d'nergie dans tous les processus de la vie que russir  convaincre les gens de consommer moins. Cependant le cot de cette recherche serait largement plus leve que si chacun y mettrait du sien.

Je ne suis pas militant anti-nuclaire, je suis dpendant de l'nergie nuclaire comme tout un chacun en France mais je suis prt  changer mon train de vie de manire radicale, en toute bonne volont, si l'on dcide d'arrter le nuclaire du jour au lendemain.




> On l'a mme filer a la chine... vous savez le pays qui a construit un barrage gant


Ca serait LA solution  ::aie::  Ce barrage produit l'quivalent de 24 tranches nuclaires de 900MW (une cinquantaine en service en France), le problme est qu'il faudrait crer une rserve d'eau aussi importante que cela engloutirait 4 ou 5 rgions... Idem pour les oliennes, il faudrait recouvrir 1/4 du pays (j'exagre exprs).
Tout a pour dire, qu'actuellement, avec nos technologies, il a fallu faire un choix entre 2 principes:

- Soit je consomme moins, mon confort (notion ultra subjective) diminue et on utilise une production full renouvelable avec un dveloppement adquat et sens (pas de giga barrage, ni de champ d'olienne de 100.000km).
- Soit on continue de consommer  outrance en gardant son petit confort d'goste et on utilise la solution la plus simple pour satisfaire tout le monde (Industrie, Etat, Particuliers).
- Soit

----------


## Phelim

> Les dchet dont on parle ne sont pas expos au public certe non ils ne le sont pas mais je voi pas bien comment tu veux arrter des radiation avec 100 mtre de terre c'est pas solide c'est un rayonnement... c'est une comme si tu essaye d'arrt un courant d'air ou de l'eau avec une passoire je te souhaite bien du courage.


Juste nuancer cette phrase, ca doit etre difficile chez toi si tes murs n'arretent pas la lumiere (rayonnement de meme type que le nuclaire).

Je vais aussi corriger un des postes plus haut ou tu parles de neutron, il s'agit de neutrino, particule physique qui n'a rien  voir avec la lumiere ou les radiations.

On pourrait disserter des heures sur les energies renouvelables mais le bilan parle de lui meme.

L'allemagne modele europen en terme d'energie renouvelable et l'un des plus gros producteurs de CO2 (peut etre devrait on aussi prciser que beaucoup de pays autour de la france comme celui ci sont tres contents d'acheter de l'electricit  EDF).

Beaucoup de solutions sont encore du domaine de la R&d et ca ne tourne qu'a coup de subvention.
On privlgie surtout le developpement de l'eolien alors qu'on a parfaitement atteint les limites sur cette technologie (on ne peut que plus gros plus grand, plus massif)

Je ne suis pas pro nuclaire, j'attends juste mieux mais par contre, je suis contre l'ignorance et l'hypocrisie qu'il y'a autour (que ce soit des 2 cots, pour et Contre nucleaire).

----------


## nicB

> Pour moi les anti-nuclaire sont des hypocrites, parce qu'est ce qui fait tourner l'ordinateur avec lequel vous poster ces beaux textes rvolutionnaires ? Etes vous pret a jeter vos crans LCD, ou plasma, lecteur DVD... pire retourner couper du bois pour pouvoir se chauffer l'hiver, s'clairer a la bougie...


Vu que tu me cites, je me sens vis. Saches que je ne suis ni pro ni anti nuclaire. 

Mon opinion c'est que vu nos demandes nergtiques, on a pas le choix, le nuclaire s'impose, surtout si on ne veut pas accentuer les problmes lis au CO2. Par contre, aujourd'hui, je trouverais idiot de ne privilgier que le nuclaire maintenant que les autres nergies commencent  tre au point. 

De plus, la recherche sur le nuclaire permettrait d'amliorer les choses et, peut tre, rgler le problme des dchets. Mais l encore, je pense qu'il faudrait viter d'avoir qu'une seule source d'nergie trs exploite  cause des dsquilibres qui se produisent dans le temps (plus de ptrole, trop de CO2, etc).


Edit




> je voi pas bien comment tu veux arrter des radiation avec 100 mtre de terre c'est pas solide c'est un rayonnement... c'est une comme si tu essaye d'arrt un courant d'air ou de l'eau avec une passoire je te souhaite bien du courage.


Et bien renseigne toi un peu avant de nous sortir un argumentaire compltement faux.

Certains matriaux sont plus efficaces que d'autres pour "retenir" les radiations. Par exemple le plomb.

Sans aller jusque l, comment a se passe avec un micro onde ? Et surtout un micro onde "blind" ? Les ondes ne sortent pas, ou vraiment trs peu. Pourtant, c'est un rayonnement.

Sans parler des combinaisons anti-radiations et j'en passe encore.




> et qu'on me sorte pas que les oliennes produisent du CO2 ou que les capteur aussi  leur production c'est compltement amortie par le fait qu'une fois en place a n'en produit plus.


Une preuve de plus que tu parles sans savoir.
Une olienne met du CO2 pendant son fonctionnement.

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Je ne suis pas militant anti-nuclaire, je suis dpendant de l'nergie nuclaire comme tout un chacun en France mais je suis prt  changer mon train de vie de manire radicale, en toute bonne volont, si l'on dcide d'arrter le nuclaire du jour au lendemain.


Je ne pense pas qu'on ai vraiment besoin de changer RADICALEMENT. Il suffit de changer nos appareils. On est largement capable de construire des appareils qui consomment bcp moins.

Si tous le monde se chauffait  la gothermie et s'clairait avec des lampes basses consommation, achetait le dernier lave-linge cologique de xxxx et qu'au lieu d'acheter le dernier PC surpuissant, on se concentrait plutot sur sa consommation.... on aurait un bon bout de chemin.

Pareil pour les industries,  la plupart des usines sont trop vieilles et consomment forcement beaucoup. Si on les remettait  niveau...

Mais videment, on est pas assez riche pour cela.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Je ne pense pas qu'on ai vraiment besoin de changer RADICALEMENT. Il suffit de changer nos appareils. On est largement capable de construire des appareils qui consomment bcp moins.


C'est pour cela que je disais:




> Etant donn les mentalits, je pense que le plus facile serait de dvelopper encore plus l'conomie d'nergie dans tous les processus de la vie que russir  convaincre les gens de consommer moins.





> Mais videment, on est pas assez riche pour cela.


Honntement je pense que si, c'est juste une question de priorit malheureusement  ::?:

----------


## BainE

nicOB : je ne te visais pas particulierement, j'ai juste relever la fin de ta phrase qui me semblait ambigue. D'autant que je suis assez d'accord avec les dire de ton dernier post.

Pour ce qui est des barrage hydro-lectrique la destruction des cosystmes fluviaux, la privation d'eau des zones en aval des barrages (voir le rsultat sur le Tigre en Irak aprs la construction d'un certain nombre de barrage turc), vous drange moins que le nuclaire ?

----------


## nicB

> Pour ce qui est des barrage hydro-lectrique la destruction des cosystmes fluviaux, la privation d'eau des zones en aval des barrages (voir le rsultat sur le Tigre en Irak aprs la construction d'un certain nombre de barrage turc), vous drange moins que le nuclaire ?


Personnellement a me drange plus. On peut galement ajouter la dforestation massive en Amazonie.

Concernant les cosystmes fluviaux, le nuclaire aurait a part de responsabilit apparemment. L'eau utilise pour refroidir les centrales devient plus chaude. 
Je n'ai pas lu d'tude srieuse qui dirait si a a une relle influence, ou si c'est ngligeable, et  quelles conditions. Si quelqu'un en connait une ...

----------


## supersnail

Perso,pour moi,le nuclaire c'est bien (car on vite de rajouter des gaz  effet de serre dans l'athmosphre) seulement c'est dangereux et quand on voit des pays pauvres qui veulent utiliser le nuclaire,on risque d'avoir d'autres catastrophes comme *Tchernobyl* ...

Sans parler du traitement des dchets nuclaires (simplement enfouis sous terre  ::aie::  ),il faudrait trouver d'autres solutions pour neutraliser ces dchets si on veut continuer  l'utiliser...

L'avantage c'est qu'on a besoin de peu de matire nuclaire pour produire beaucoup d'nergie,mais il faudrait soit amliorer la gestion des dchets,soit se tourner vers d'autres nergies plus "propres"..

----------


## HelpmeMM

c'est ce "partiellement" qui me gne  le plomb n'arrte pas tout  y' a qu'a voir le problme dans les hpitaux avec la sur radiation et pourtant le personnelle mdicale avait des protection en plomb, videmment si tu ne fait que passer sur les dchet une fois par mois ou juste une fois tu ne va pas mourir de manire foudroyante des irradiations mais sur le long terme ce tout petit taux  un impact bien rel. pour les micro onde je croi que c'est un autre dbat les ondes qui polluent notre atmosphre si il y'a de plus en plus de cancer il ne faut pas croire qu'il n'y a pas de raison bien qu'elle ne soit pas tute imputable aux ondes. pour les combinaison anti-radiation faut arreter de regarder les films aussi les radiation passent et traverse a faible dose pour une peronne qui n'y est peu soumis ce n'est pas grave mais de manire continue sur du long terme ...



"renseigne toi avant de dire quelque chose" mais c'est ce que je fait. Les olienne produise du co2 quand elles sont en marche j'aimerais bien savoir comment...

des liens des tudes concrtes ?

je suis prs a dire que j'ai tort si on me le prouve je ne suis pas idiot au point de rester buter si il est vrai que c'est faux.


rajout: 

pour les barrages trop grand c'est aussi une catastrophe et certainement pas la bonne solution, mais y a t'il une bonne solution ?


pour rappelle je suis contre l'utilisation actuelle du nuclaire un peu trop irresponsable

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> c'est dangereux et quand on voit des pays pauvres qui veulent utiliser le nuclaire,on risque d'avoir d'autres catastrophes comme Tchernobyl ...


Si les pays qui vendent ces technologies vendent galement une formation adquate au personnel qui aura  grer une centrale nuclaire, cela ne devrait jamais se reproduire. Reste cependant aux tats qui font l'acquisition de cette technologie de ne pas se reposer sur leur lauriers en se disant "Notre personnel est form, tout va au mieux" et dlaisser les contrles de scurit...




> pour les barrages trop grand c'est aussi une catastrophe et certainement pas la bonne solution


Ma remarque n'tait pas srieuse d'o le  ::aie:: 
A notre chelle c'est impossible, la production hydraulique va rester une solution d'appoint pour pallier aux pics de consommation.

----------


## Deadpool

> "renseigne toi avant de dire quelque chose" mais c'est ce que je fait. Les olienne produise du co2 quand elles sont en marche j'aimerais bien savoir comment...
> 
> des liens des tudes concrtes ?



En fait les oliennes ne produisent effectivement pas de CO2 lors de leur fonctionnement et c'est ce qui fait leur intrt. Par contre, c'est le processus de fabrication des oliennes qui produit du CO2.

----------


## Phelim

La relation avec le nuclaire des pays pauvres est reellement problmatique.
2 ecoles s'opposent :
 - Donner le moins d'informations possible et les empecher de faire du nuclaire
 - Leur fournir l'ensemble tout en un (structure, combustible, formation et personnelle d'encadrement)

Seulement y'a un hic. Ca serait l'etat franais qui s'impliquerait  construire les centrales et  mettre en place ce controle dans l'interet gnral, je serai un poil soulag (et non de faire des benefices).

Aujourd'hui, la situation franaise :
 - constructeur : AREVA, une socit priv specialis dans ce domaine
(D'apres ce que j'entends, frequemment qu'il y'a une intervention d'AREVA sur une centrale franais, a finit en eau de boudin ... et il facture bonbon)
 - combustible : AREVA toujours
 - controleur : ben organisme public international avec un super nom, un sigle encore mieux et un pouvoir qui est inexistant.

Cette fois ci, je vais donner des arguments en faveur des personnes contre le nuclaire.

Historique

Il y'a 60 ans, le programme nuclaire a t lanc sous la direction de l'etat. Le but de ce programme etait de limit la dpendance au ptrole pour notre pays. Ce programme n'a pas t mis en place pour faire des benefices ou pour etre manipul par le priv.

Dans le but d'aider les entreprises  leur reconstruction, l'etat franais a donc sign des contrats (ou plutot partenariat) avec ces entreprises (Alstom, cogema (maintenant AREVA)).
L'etat menait la R&d (au travers du CEA et du CNRS) et ces socits fournissaient la main d'oeuvre pour la mise en place de la solution nuclaire.

Ce programme a dmarr avec tous les moyens necessaires  sa reussite (R&d, financier et humain) et men sous la forme d'un vrai projet  l'echelle du pays.
En france, nous n'avons pas un parc o chaques centrales est differentes, toute sont  peu pret semblables (d'ailleurs, beaucoup de projet sont mens en commun sur plusieurs centrales). Aux etats unis, chaques centrales est pratiquement une nouvelle generation ce qui pose de gros problme de maintenances.

EDF revends le courant en facturant le cout total de la production lectrique :
- cout du combustible
- cout de la centrale
- cout du dmantellement
- cout des agents
- cout du CE (1% du CA comme toute socit franaise)
- cout de la retraite des agents (systeme annexe se substituant au systeme de l'etat, mais ca reste commun  toutes les entreprises)

Les benefices ne font pas vraiment partie de la facture.

Pourquoi la socit EDF fait elle des benefices ?

La priode d'exploitation d'une centrale est de 25 ans. Certains couts sont donc soit deja pay, soit  payer plus tard.

Ou ca deraille ?

La privatisation d'EDF, commenc il y'a bien 10 ans, meme si le capital n'a t ouvert que recemment a chang la donne.
Cette privatisation consiste  vendre EDF au priv et donc  leur reverser des benefices

Les benefices, on les prends ou ?

Ben tient, on va prolonger la dure de vie des centrales de 10 ans. C'est a dire, pendant 10 ans, on va vendre l'electricite au meme cout sauf que :
- le systeme de retraite fout le camps
- le CE (bon a on peut pas trop y toucher, c est deja la limite legal)
- la construction de la centrale (deja amorti)
- le demantelement de la centrale (deja amorti)

Ah ben oui, la j'en fais des benefices et enormment. Et si au passage on augmentait le prix de l'electricit. Quelle bonne ide non ?

Les energies renouvelables

Magnifique concept, il en faut, je le soutiens  100%.
Bon ben profitons en !!!!
Avant la privatisation :
 - EDF doit s'engager  racheter l'energie produite renouvelable produites de maniere renouvellable  *prix coutant*, par contre, pas d'augmentation de la facture chez le client ^^
Apres la privatisation :
 - les politiques ont perdu leur vache a laid, nouvelle solution : tout fabricant doit s'engager  produire 20% (plus trop sur du chiffre) d'energie de maniere renouvellable.

Actuellement, les beau champs d'eolienne que vous voyez ne rapportent pas un centime, produise pour rien (le parc nucleaire existant peut largement supporter la charge de notre reseau) et permette d'engranger beaucoup d'argent.

Une eolienne, c'est quoi, c'est un alternateur que l'on fait tourner avec le vent. Aujourd'hui, on sait tres bien que cette solution evoluera peu (compar au solaire, ou a la geothermie o les rendements sont tres faibles encore)  moins de faire plus gros, plus grand, plus imposant et pourtant on le finance  tire la rigot. Incroyable !!!

March de l'electricit et ouverture

Le CEA de grenoble ou j'ai travaill a sign son contrat avec Poweo ^^
Comment poweo, qui n'a pas de centrale, a pu obtenir le contrat, je ne l'ai toujours pas compris.
On entends d'ailleur souvent le PDG de POWEO sur BFM radio, c'est pas le genre de type que j'ai envi de frequenter quand je l'entends parler de certaines de ces positions qui font tres arrivistes ...

Expertise francaise du nuclaire

Vous avez deja du entendre parler de ces fameux reacteurs EPR que l'on nous vends aujourd'hui.
Ces reacteurs, l'etat franais n'a plus aucun controle dessus, ils n'ont d'ailleur meme plus l'expertise dans ce domaine. C'est AREVA qui l'a (socit priv dgageant des benefices). le departement nuclaire du CEA a t reduit  peau de chagrin et le CNRS a doit etre pire encore.
La France va donc autoriser une socit  grer le nuclaire dans d'autre pays. Ca me rappelle beaucoup le cas TOTAL qui craint vraiment mais en bien pire car la la planete est en danger. Il ne s'agit plus *"seulement"* de l'exploitation d'etres humains (dsl, si a peut paraitre chocant de dire a, je suis totalement contre ce genre de pratique)

Ma conclusion

Aujourd'hui, le systeme du nuclaire franais fout completement le camps. Ce bel hritage qui me faisait sentir fier d'etre franais, je le vois massacrer, detruit ...
Quelle dommage et la je dois le dire, a me pousse de plus en plus a rejoindre les positions anti nuclaires.

Autant, il y'a 15 ans, je pensais reellement qu'on aurait pas de problme nuclaire grave en France, aujourd'hui, je n'en suis plus si sur vu le manque d'expertise et le pognon qui gravite autour.

----------


## nicB

Les oliennes sont des sources de CO2, indirectement.

La phase de construction bien sr, le problme de la rgulation (il n'y a pas toujours assez de vent, du coup les centrales en sous rgime doivent tre relances; pour la France par contre, je ne sais pas si c'est un problme ?), et peut tre d'autres.

Par contre, quand on saura stocker efficacement l'nergie lectrique, et que le dploiement de l'olien sera massif, a devrait effectivement tre pas mal  tous les niveaux! Mais a ne se fera pas du jour au lendemain, et en attendant on a bien besoin d'nergie.

Toujours dans science et vie il y avait une comparaison entre les diffrents types d'nergie et le CO2 dgag. Mais l a date un peu alors pour le retrouver...

----------


## HelpmeMM

Phelim je trouve tout ce que tu a dit trs intrssant, sauf ce qui concerne les avancs en terme de technologie olienne et capteur solaire. Il y' a encore d'norme progrs a faire dedans,  les dynanmos pour les oliennes il ya moyen de les rendre plus performante, rduire les frottements, utiliser des matriaux plus adquat, renforcer l'arodynamie. Pour les capteur photovoltaque c'est pareil trouv un autre concept pour capt le rayonnement actuellement je crois que c'est rapport  de la fibre optique ou un truc assez cher.
Du coup le financement de ces nergie me parait plutt intelligent  sur les nergie renouvelable, c'est la que c'est intressant elles sont renouvelable contrairement au nuclaire, donc ici on pari plus sur l'avenir.

Un bmol toute fois Areva se penche sur l'nergie olien  un pari sur l'avenir ? tir ces billes du nuclaires avant qu'il n'y en ai plus ? ou bien le fric ? ou pourquoi pas un souci cologique ?

Par contre nicob c'est un peu contradictoire de dire que les oliennes produisent du co2 indirectement. Que l'on dmarre une centrale le 14 juillet parce qu'il n'y a pas de vent n'a aucun rapport avec les oliennes. c'est comme dire qu'un vlo pollue parce que quand une voiture le double elle acclre et donc pollue plus a ce moment l, donc le vlo est une source de pollution.

les oliennes et les nergies renouvelables n'ont d'intrt que si elles sont  utilises intelligemment, il est inutile de produire de l'lectricit en plus si les centrales nuclaires le produisent dja. Maintenant en admettant qu'une centrale ferme pour cause de vtust je prfererai qu'elle soit remplac par un parc olien coupl a de la gothermie et des capteur solaire que de construire un autre monstre.

Actuellement ce qui est trs dommageable c'est qu'on achete pas une olienne ou un capteur par souci d'cologie mais par souci de s'en mettre plein les fouilles.

tu a raisons sur le fait que l'on a besoin d'nergie nanmoins si toutes les maisons avait un capteur solaire(ici je parle de capteur solaire pour chauffer l'eau pas pour faire de l'nergie ce n'est pas du tout le mme systmes), des ampoules basses consommation. dja on gagnerait un certain nombre de tranche en nergie.

je suis pour les nergies renouvelables en tant que remplacement pas en tant que soutient et le remplacement ne peu se faire du jour au lendemain.

pour en revenir au dbat sur le nuclaire, le nuclaire de la france n'est pas assez neutre pour moi encore trop de risque.

----------


## Phelim

Je pense que tu n'as pas tres bien compris ma position sur le solaire. Pour l eolienne, je suis contre

L'energie eolienne est un simple alternateur, dsl de te decevoir, mais cette energie evoluera tres peu. Aujourd'hui, le rendement d'un alternateur est deja tres tres bon.
Les energies renouvelable de l'avenir sont clairement le solaire et la gothermie (et autre) (rendement actuellement tres faible, o il y'a beaucoup  faire).
Faire une centrale solaire, aujourd'hui, on ne sait pas faire. Ca coute trop cher, c'est pour a que c'est de la R&d que justement il faut financer un maximum

La geothermie c'est un peu diffrent et c'est aussi une tres bonne solution alternative au meme titre que les barages. Il y'a aussi de serieuses limites  la gothermie. Toutes les zones ne sont pas adquates et il peut y avoir des effets secondaires.

L'eolienne est une grave erreur de parcours. Un champs eolienne est inefficace et imprvisible (on ne controle pas le vent).
L'eolienne est tres bien dans certains cas et reponds  certaines problmatiques :
 - energie facile  fabriquer (un alternateur avec des pales, on sait faire a depuis 100 ans)
 - energie facile  dployer dans certains environnements.

Par exemple, une ferme isol ou sur un voilier pour pourvoir les besoins d'energie.

Parier sur l'avenir avec l'eolienne, ce n'est aps vraiment a car les eoliennes ont une dure de vie. Plus l'eolienne est grosse, moins la dure de vie est importante.
Je peux facilement imaginer la fin, eolienne dans un champs completement defonc que personne n'ira dmonter car pas la motivation ni l'argent.

AREVA se penche sur l'eolien comme beaucoup de socit energtique car c'est ultra tendance. Il faut surtout etre dedans pour que le service com ait des choses  vendre et eviter qu'il parle du nuclaire. Pour eux comme pour EDF, a reste un vaste plan de communication pour faire passer la pilule aupres des gens un peu naif.

----------


## HelpmeMM

et bien si je n'avait pas compris ta position je crois que c'est fait.

Effectivement l'nergie olienne de par son instabilit pose problme et je conois parfaitement ta position puisse que totalement fonde(oui oui fonde). Ce qu'il manque actuellement c'est un gros travaille de R&D sur le stockage d'lectricit qui rglerait le problme(avis de nicob que je partage) (c'est comme le nuclaire on installe avant de se proccuper de ces choses l) si bien sur cela est possible. Ensuite quand on pose une olienne il faut effectivement trs bien se renseigner sur le potentiel de la zone, mais il n'y a pas que les oliennes dpendant du vent, il y'a a les oliennes dpendant des courants marins et la c'est du stable car les mares et les courants a ne s'arrte pas mais c'est encore trop peu connu et il a encore pas mal de R&D avant de pass en prod et surtout on ne peu pas mettre cela n'importe ou le parc est ou serait limit.  

pour le solaire +1 y'a du travail

edit: en conclusion je dirai donc que pour le moment de toute faon vue la politique de la france et la situation actuel il faut faire avec le  nuclaire, mais en sortir et trouv des moyens plus propre ne serait pas un mal

ps:pour la dynamo je parlait effectivement d'un alternateur comme on retrouve ce qu'il y a sur un vlo c'est effectivement une aberration de langage de ma part. c'est mcanique et en terme de frottement on est trs loin des  100% rendement qui dit mcanique dit chaleur dit perte en nergie.

----------


## Phelim

Exact, les centrales marmotrices sont tres interessantes.
Mais beaucoup de contraintes du point de vue de l'entretien qui implique que cette solution soit toujours en R&d.

Pour le stockage de l'electricit, il existe 3 mthodes aujourd'hui :
 - stockage chimique (batterie, pile)
 - stockage electrique (condensateur)
 - stockage mcanique (systeme  base de ressort)

Aucun de ces systemes n'est viable en terme de rendement et de quantit de stockage.

L'une des solutions d'avenir pour le stockage de l'energie, c'est la fabrication d'hydrogene. Seulement la aussi, on a beaucoup de limite (rendement de l'hydrolyse de l'eau tres faible).

Le choix du site dans l'eolien c'est un tres gros foutage de gueule gnral. Je vivais dans la valle du rhone, pres de montlimar, une des zones considrs comme les plus vents en France.

J'ai 3 ou 4 champs d'eolienne autour de la ville (a evolue tres vite). Un jour, je faisais du driveur (bateau lger) sur le rhone. Le vent est completement tomb (eau sous forme de miroir), on arrivait meme pas  rentrer au ponton (pour te dire que le vent etait inexistant ^^).

Figure toi que une des eoliennes en arriere plan continuait  tourner. Bizzare ... Ben faite, pas tant que a, une eolienne, c'est un alternateur. 
Un alternateur, a marche dans les 2 sens. Tu le fais tourner, elle genere du courant. Tu lui donnes du courant, elle tourne  ::D: .

Il faut savoir que les socits installant les champs eoliennes doivent seduire les communes. Pour cela, elle s'engage  avoir un minimum de jours de fonctionnement.

En faite une eolienne tourne :
- Quand y'a un minimum de vent.
- Quand il n'y a pas trop de vent.

En faite vers chez nous, tu vois le champs complet tourn tres tres rarement. Par contre, souvent, tu en vois une tourner sur un champs de 10  ::king:: 
Elles ne sont jamais toute a l'arret.

Une des pales d'eolienne a cass. Quand je suis parti, il ne l'avait toujours par rpar (c'etait une des eoliennes non visibles depuis l'autoroute ^^)

Ca c'est l'olien que l'on nous vend, du reve ^^
A ce niveau, restons crdible actuellement les energies renouvelables, a reste de la fumisterie totale.
On est bien loin d'un projet pour remplacer le ptrole tel que celui mis en place pour le nuclaire il y'a 60 ans.

----------


## nicB

> Par contre nicob c'est un peu contradictoire de dire que les oliennes produisent du co2 indirectement. Que l'on dmarre une centrale le 14 juillet parce qu'il n'y a pas de vent n'a aucun rapport avec les oliennes.


Ton parc olien ne fournit pas toujours autant d'lectricit. Ca dpend fortement du vent, qui n'est pas du tout une constante.
Ca implique donc qu'il faut laisser tourner les centrales en sous rgime pendant que le parc olien est suffisamment puissant, et changer ce rgime  si il devient plus faible. Problme srement rgl quand le parc olien sera plus important, et qu'on saura stocker efficacement l'nergie.

Tu en trouveras plus dans certaines tudes, notamment une faite en Allemagne. Comme on dit, Google est ton ami.




> Actuellement ce qui est trs dommageable c'est qu'on achete pas une olienne ou un capteur par souci d'cologie mais par souci de s'en mettre plein les fouilles.


Oui c'est dommage.
Mais l'argent tu le trouves o ? Est-ce que les gens sont prs  payer beaucoup plus cher leur facture d'lectricit ? Pas sr...




> si toutes les maisons avait un capteur solaire(ici je parle de capteur solaire pour chauffer l'eau pas pour faire de l'nergie ce n'est pas du tout le mme systmes), des ampoules basses consommation. dja on gagnerait un certain nombre de tranche en nergie.


Entirement d'accord. C'est mme en menant toutes ces actions (cration d'olienne, de centrales solaires, + actions chez les particuliers) de front qu'on arrivera  quelque chose de bien. Par ailleurs, a peut crer pas mal d'emplois.

Il faudrait vraiment une volont nationale, voir mme mondiale, pour que a avance plus vite, mais on prfre dvelopper notre arsenal nuclaire pour s'en mettre plein sur la tronche. C'est vrai, on a dj de quoi faire avec ce qu'on a, mais avec un peu de malchance il pourrait rester un survivant... il faut donc continuer la recherche sur les armes atomiques.  ::roll::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Entirement d'accord. C'est mme en menant toutes ces actions (cration d'olienne, de centrales solaires, + actions chez les particuliers) de front qu'on arrivera  quelque chose de bien. Par ailleurs, a peut crer pas mal d'emplois.


Je ritre, si tu veux mettre du gothermique ou des panneaux solaire chez toi, l'tat t'en rembourse quasiment la moiti en dduction d'impts. Si tu le veux vraiment, a peut tre assez intressant, mais est-tu prt as investir 15000 euros, mme en sachant qu'en 10 ans tu t'es largement rembours?
PS : je m'avance un peu dans les chiffres, je me rappelle plus trop, mais quand il m'en avait parl j'avais trouv a norme.

Et l'emploi, il est dj cr. Sa boite marche trs trs bien et embauche  tour de bras (d'ailleurs ils trouvent pas assez d'installateur et refuse des clients).

----------


## Phelim

> la moiti en dduction d'impts


Cool, si tout le monde fait a, tout le monde va payer plus d'impot  ::lol:: 
J'adore cet argument ... 




> Et l'emploi, il est dj cr. Sa boite marche trs trs bien et embauche  tour de bras (d'ailleurs ils trouvent pas assez d'installateur et refuse des clients).


Je suppose qu'il a aussi les dmonteurs et les specialistes du retraitement qui vont avec ? (un panneau solaire, c'est pire qu'une carte electronique en terme de saloperies ^^)

A moins que l'on renouvelle encore l'histoire  vendre une techno que l'on ne maitrise pas non ?

Je pense que la, je suis tres mauvaises langues, dsol  ::aie:: .

----------


## HelpmeMM

bon apparement l'nergie olienne est une belle connerie avec une capacit a stock l'nergie sans doute moins.

ce qui plait dans l'energie olienne c'est son cot non polluant aprs c'est une des energie renouvellables les moins fiable apparement de ce que vous dites.


par contre je n'en dmorderai pas dire que les oliennes produisent du co2 parce qu'on est oblig de lanc une centrale termique, oui mais tout le temps ou la centrale tait teinte elle ne produisait pas de co2 donc non c'est absusif.

je n'appellerai pas a un argument mais plutt de la propagande l'argument de phelim est plus juste.


on a quand mme changer le dbat "pour ou contre le nuclaire" en "le nuclaire peut on le remplacer par du propre".

comme dans tous les cas  si on veux faire voluer les choses il va falloir arreter de penser individualiste et voir plus grand et sur plus longtemps





> . 
> 
> 
> A moins que l'on renouvelle encore l'histoire  vendre une techno que l'on ne maitrise pas non ?
> 
> Je pense que la, je suis tres mauvaises langues, dsol .


non c'est stupide de recommencer les mme erreurs ton argument  est valable
ce qui ne veux pas dire qu'on ne va pas le faire quand mme ::aie:: 

edit: meme si personnellement je trouve que avoir du mal a recycler un paneau solaire c'est moins grave qu'avoir du mal a recycl les dchet nuclaire ce n'est pas une raison pour se dire non mais y'a pire alors bon on s'en fou

----------


## gmotw

Le problme, c'est que tu n'as pas tort, Phelim.
Tant qu'il n'y aura pas une vraie politique  long terme, a restera chaotique. Pour l'instant, a fonctionne par effet de mode. 
- "Tiens, on va dire de diminuer la consommation en teignant les lumires" (hop une annonce publicitaire)
- "Tiens, on va dire qu'il faut des ampoules basses consommations" (hop une annonce publicitaire)
- "Tiens, on va mettre des oliennes partout" (hop des champs d'oliennes)
- "Tiens, on va aider nos copains de l'industrie qui vendent des matriaux efficaces mais pas gratuit" (hop des dductions d'impts)
- "Tiens, le ptrole est cher" (hop on pique sur les bnefs des groupes ptroliers)

Et dans tout a, elle est o la politique de dveloppement durable?

----------


## BainE

Bon la seule solution (je voulais la garder pour moi mais bon je vais la partager quand meme) : il faut developper l'elevage de hamster et la fabrication de roue biodgradable.

Bon le hic c'est qu'il faudra pas dire d'ou viens l'energie a cause des nenfants et de brigitte (oui celle qui supporte pas de vieillir, qu'etait tres belle avant et tres bete maintenant, sans mauvais jeux de mots).

----------


## r0d

Un rejet accidentel de 30 m3 d'effluents contenant 12 gr d'uranium par litre s'est produit mardi  Bollne[...][Tricastin]

Un petit apperu de ce que peut tre un "incident" nuclaire:



> Des mesures de prcaution ont t prises et maintenues pendant toute la nuit, interdisant notamment la consommation d'eau potable issue de captages privs sur les communes de Bollne, Lapalud et Lamotte-du-Rhne.
> 
> L'arrt de l'irrigation agricole issue des rivires La Gaffire et L'Auzon, et l'interdiction des activits nautiques et la baignade sur les plans d'eau du Trop-Long, du Baltraces (Bollne) et des Girardes (Lapalud) sont galement prvus.
> 
> Paralllement, la pche et la consommation de poisson sont interdites dans les deux rivires concernes, ainsi que dans la Mayre Girarde et le lac du Trop-Long, selon les prfets.


Celui-ci est de niveau 1 (sur une chelle de 0  7, 7 tant le maximum). Donc, avec un incident de niveau 1, on se retrouve avec tous les cours d'eau de la rgion contamins... avec des risques sur combien de (centaines) d'annes?

----------


## Commodore

mais non, c'est comme pour tchernobyl, la contamination va s'arrter  la frontire  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

euh... il ne s'agit que d'uranium *naturel*  !!!

----------


## Commodore

comme le dchet nuclaire que j'ai dpos aux toilettes du boulot y'a une minute... ils sont dsormais impraticables pendant au moins 200 ans

/* pourquoi vous me refoutez dehors ??? mais pourquoi ??? */

----------


## r0d

> Bonjour,
> 
> euh... il ne s'agit que d'uranium *naturel*  !!!


Effectivement, a change tout...
Donc pas de problmes pour les mares noires, ne vous inquitez pas, c'est du ptrole *naturel*.

Enfin bon, je suis orignaire de cette rgion (vaucluse) et dans le coin de Bollne, yavait les meilleurs plan pche de la rgion. Dommage pour les jeunes de l-bas, ils ne connaitrons certainement jamais la saveur d'une bonne truite de rivire... mais bon, qu'est-ce qu'on en a  faire aprs tout? L'important c'est la croissance non?

----------


## Captain_JS

Bah il suffira de couper les pates de la truite et de lui enlever les os et on pourra quand mme les manger  ::aie::

----------


## fnobb

> Dommage pour les jeunes de l-bas, ils ne connaitrons certainement jamais la saveur d'une bonne truite de rivire...


Si, mais maintenant elles pseront 2 tonnes et auront des pattes  ::aie::

----------


## SirDarken

Euh je vais pas m'tendre sur le sujet, mais quand on dit que les pro-nuclaires veulent pas de central prs d'eux, j'aimerai rappeler que le parc olien aussi personne ne le veux prs de chez soit.

Ca dnature, c'est moche, certe c'est le cas mais on a rien sans rien, alors bon l'olien je prfre pas le voir comme solution viable  long thermes, et puis ca polue ( bah oui ca fait dplacer de GROS camions, et ca fout  bloc de mtal dans nos forts et champs)

----------


## shadowmoon

Le truc qui a le moins d'impact sur la nature, c'est peut etre les modules utilisant les forts courants des marres pour produire de l'lectricit

----------


## r0d

> Ca dnature, c'est moche, certe c'est le cas mais on a rien sans rien, alors bon l'olien je prfre pas le voir comme solution viable  long thermes


je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait emporter son olienne en cure thermale. C'est sr qu' terme, a ne parait pas une bonne solution  :;): 

Je me suis beaucoup document ces dernires semaines sur le nuclaire, et pour moi, le seul dbat qui ait du sens  l'heure actuelle est celui qui consiste  savoir comment faire pour rduire nos dpenses d'nergie. Et c'est un dbat tellement complexe que je ne pense pas qu'il soit raisonnable de l'aborder ici.

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Celui-ci est de niveau 1 (sur une chelle de 0  7, 7 tant le maximum). Donc, avec un incident de niveau 1, on se retrouve avec tous les cours d'eau de la rgion contamins... avec des risques sur combien de (centaines) d'annes?


Je crois que tu exagre un peu sur la gravit du problme...

Par contre, cet incident n'aurait jamais du arriv.

----------


## SirDarken

Oui les oliennes marines je dirai, j'ai vu qu'il y avait des tests en bretagne, et que ca semble deja avoir un meilleur rendement, et une polution visuel moindre.
Si ils sont malins, ils peuvent mme  la rigueur en faire des viviers ect pour par exemple le corail dans certains endroits (le site devenant producteur d'nergie ca sera plus au control au moins), voir permettre par l'installation de camra aux scientifiques de matter la mer, voir mme un site colo qui recuprer des fonds en tarifiant par exemple 5/heure de vido sous-marine, enfin bon on peut en trouver des trucs on pourrai mme dtecter quel bateau pass par l  ce moment et le choper pour son dgazage sauvage.

[Edit]
@r0d, mouarf je fait toujours cette erreur, et pleins d'autres d'ailleurs, enfin j'espre que ce manque d'ducation (oui c'est un problme d'ducation on vas dire) ne me discrdite pas d'mettre un avis  :;):

----------


## r0d

> Je crois que tu exagre un peu sur la gravit du problme...


Peut-tre. Mais ce qui est certain, c'est que le gouvernement le minimise autant que faire se peut, (l dessus je pense que tout le monde est d'accord, mme nos idologues de service n'osent pas rfuter cela). 
Et si le gouvernement dcide de:
-> interdire la consommation d'eau potable issue de captages privs sur les communes de Bollne, Lapalud et Lamotte-du-Rhne.
-> arrter l'irrigation agricole issue des rivires La Gaffire et L'Auzon, et d'interdire les activits nautiques et la baignade sur les plans d'eau du Trop-Long, du Baltraces (Bollne) et des Girardes (Lapalud).
-> interdire la pche et la consommation de poisson dans les deux rivires concernes, ainsi que dans la Mayre Girarde et le lac du Trop-Long.

c'est que quand-mme il ne me parait pas absurde de penser qu'il y a des risques.

----------


## r0d

> @r0d, mouarf je fait toujours cette erreur, et pleins d'autres d'ailleurs, enfin j'espre que ce manque d'ducation (oui c'est un problme d'ducation on vas dire) ne me discrdite pas d'mettre un avis


Ne t'en fais pas, tu n'es pas le seul  faire cette faute  :;): 
Mes posts sont galement bourrs de fautes, c'tait juste pour taquiner  ::P:

----------


## r0d

juste pour info:




> 08/07/2008
> 360 kg d'uranium rejets dans l'environnement au Tricastin : le Rseau "Sortir du nuclaire" conteste les avis rassurants des autorits et rappelle que le nuclaire est dangereux et SALE [...]
> 
> Le Rseau "Sortir du nuclaire" proteste contre les affirmations rassurantes des autorits concernant la fuite radioactive survenue ce jour dans une des installations nuclaires du site du Tricastin (Drme/Vaucluse).
> 
> Il est en effet impossible qu'un tel rejet, contenant de l'uranium, n'ait pas de consquences importantes sur l'environnement et certainement sur la sant de riverains. En prenant les chiffres reconnus par les autorits, cela fait 360 kg d'uranium !
> 
> La prsentation officielle, "30 m3 et 12g d'uranium par litre", semble rassurante mais cela fait bien 30 000 litres, soit 360 000g... soit 360 kg d'uranium.
> 
> ...

----------


## HelpmeMM

> Euh je vais pas m'tendre sur le sujet, mais quand on dit que les pro-nuclaires veulent pas de central prs d'eux, j'aimerai rappeler que le parc olien aussi personne ne le veux prs de chez soit.
> 
> Ca dnature, c'est moche, certe c'est le cas mais on a rien sans rien, alors bon l'olien je prfre pas le voir comme solution viable  long thermes, et puis ca polue ( bah oui ca fait dplacer de GROS camions, et ca fout  bloc de mtal dans nos forts et champs)



A choisir entre une centrale nuclaire et une olienne le choix serait vite fait pour moi....


de plus dire qu'une olienne sa dnature et c'est moche n'est certainement pas un argument de valeur quand on sait que une centrale nuclaire c'est aussi moche btonneaux et mtalleux.

enfin j'imagine que c'tait une remarque ironique


le vrai contre argument d'une olienne c'est la constance dans l'alimentation en nergie qui dpend d'une ressource infinie mais imprvisible et instable.


enfin concernant le nuclaire  je ferai un peu le rapprochement a un volcan tant que c'est pas en activit c'est gnial (une centrale tant que a fonctionne et que y'a pas de problme c'est gnial) mais quand sa pete on n'a plus qu'a regarder on arrive pas a arreter les couler de laves(mais quand sa pte on n'a plus qu'a regarder on arrive pas a arrter les radiations)

la seul remarque c'est que au moins le volcan lui quand il a finit il fertilise le sol alors que bon les radiation elle elle fertilise pas du tout.

----------


## SirDarken

En faite de l'ironie je dirai oui ou non.

Bien entendu que les centrales sont toutes aussi laides, sauf que je lis qu'il faut mettre plus d'olienne, alors qua chaque installation les gens ce battent pour l'viter.

Il faudrai aussi un moment que certe le gouvernement bouge, mais aussi que nous mmes en tant que peuple aidont un peu  la chose.
On veux pas de nuclaire.
On veux pas d'olienne.
On veux pas C02.
Parcontre on veux redemande surconsomme de l'nergie.

Je voie pas de solution raliste dans cette "quation", on veux tout, tout de suite, et sans consquences, ca n'existe pas ca.
Moi la solution choisi m'importe peu tant qu'elle prend en compte ma sant physique (ma sant mental de voir des oliennes partout ca devrai aller), tant que mon steack ce tire pas avec des pattes non prvue ca passera.
Aprs voila je prfererai des nergies propres et renouvellables, mais il est aussi  moi de faire des concessions (quand mme pas pdaler pour allumer le pc ).

----------


## BainE

> le vrai contre argument d'une olienne c'est la constance dans l'alimentation en nergie qui dpend d'une ressource infinie mais imprvisible et instable.


Heu, rien ne prouve que de modifier/empcher les courants ariens ne soit a terme trs mauvais pour l'cosystme et entraine des effets totalement pouvantables.

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Heu, rien ne prouve que de modifier/empcher les courants ariens ne soit a terme trs mauvais pour l'cosystme et entraine des effets totalement pouvantables.


J'avais lu a dj, mais pour la mer. 
En gros, si tu mets suffisamment d' "olienne" marine, tu risque de contrer les courants et,  terme, de modifier la rotation de la terre et de la lune.
Par contre, le mot suffisamment, sous entend une quantit ENORME.

----------


## HelpmeMM

> Heu, rien ne prouve que de modifier/empcher les courants ariens ne soit a terme trs mauvais pour l'cosystme et entraine des effets totalement pouvantables.


euh rien ne prouve que construire un gratte ciel de  200 tages ne soit  terme trs mauvais pour l'cosystme et entraine des effets totalement pouvantables comme rien ne prouve qu'une montagne de 6000 mtres ne soit a terme trs mauvais pour l'cosystme Moralit rasons le kilimanjaro  ::oops::

----------


## BugFactory

Encore une preuve que le plus gros danger de l'nergie nuclaire, c'est qu'elle est gre par des irresponsables. Cet incident est galement un gros pav dans la mare de ceux qui disent qu'en France le nuclaire n'est pas dangereux parce que bien financ.

Je vois qu'il est question ici du choix des alternatives. A mon avis, il ne faut pas choisir. Au contraire, il faut dvelopper toutes ces solutions alternatives paralllement. a nous permettra non seulement d'utiliser la technologie la plus approprie en fonction de la situation, mais aussi et surtout d'viter qu'un dploiement trop massif de l'une de ces solutions ne rvle un problme qui serait rest sans consquence  moindre chelle.

----------


## BainE

> euh rien ne prouve que construire un gratte ciel de  200 tages ne soit  terme trs mauvais pour l'cosystme et entraine des effets totalement pouvantables comme rien ne prouve qu'une montagne de 6000 mtres ne soit a terme trs mauvais pour l'cosystme Moralit rasons le kilimanjaro


Certes, mais le kilimanjaro c'est naturel et les grattes ciels sont deja la...
Je ne dis pas que ce qui existe soit "non nocif" mais qu'il ne sert a rien de prendre des risques suplmentaires, surtout avec les courants marins et ariens, on arrivent meme pas a les lire/prdire alors jouer avec...

----------


## Luc Orient

Sortir du Nuclaire = lampes  huile, marine  voile et calches  chevaux ... 

Maintenant si c'est le choix de la majorit, il faudra bien le faire ...

----------


## bidou

Admirons alors l'Australie qui vie avec des lampes  huile, de la marine  voile et des calches  chevaux, pauvres gens qui vivent sans nuclaires  ::roll::

----------


## lozeu

Autant faire chi** avec mes remarques sans interet:
Ca parait anodin mais sur cette plante absolument tout de la vanille synthtique au ptrole raffin en passant par le kilimandjaro est NATUREL car tout provient de cette plante et y retournera un jour (mme nous hh).
Donc le but de ce post inutile est de dire que ce que vous appelez "pas naturel" n'existe pas et relve de la pure invention.Le terme appropri serait "modifi par l'homme".Aprs allez me sortir des dfinitions du dictionnaire, des articles de chuispasdaccord.com en ayant un minimum de bon sens tout sur cette terre est naturel (mme la fusion du projet ITER et tout le bordel  -ITER, pas le ptit fou d'ya 65 ans  ::(:  )

Aprs cette brve interruption, srieux heureusement qu'il y a le nuclaire vous voilez pas la face mais il est vident que va falloir miser sur autre chose  l'heure actuelle un truc plus colo comme des panneaux solaires obligatoires sur toutes les maison (irralisable mais l'tat devrai donner plus d'aides a ceux qui le font).
 Augmenter la superficie du parc  olien europen (prsidence franaise oblige  :;):  ) Perso chuis ptet marginal mais j'trouve a zouli les oliennes j'ai habiter prs d'elles pdt 5 ans..
Aprs si vous m'lisez przi-dent je vous promet...rgle n*1>ne jamais promtre en politique, toujours _pro-mettre_ h ouais sur un discours oral on vois pas de di-ffrences

----------


## bidou

oui heureusement qu'il y le nuclaire

On consomme autant de ptrole qu'avant
On est toujours dpendant
On va avoir deux millnaires pour savoir quoi faire des dechets
On ne sait mme pas comment on va pouvoir dmanteler

Et tout a pour 18 % de notre consommation d'nergie

C'est l'avenir  ::aie::

----------


## Luc Orient

> Admirons alors l'Australie qui vie avec des lampes  huile, de la marine  voile et des calches  chevaux, pauvres gens qui vivent sans nuclaires


Ah a c'est sr ... il ont principalement du charbon ... en matire de production de CO c'est vraiment l'idal ...  ::yaisse2::

----------


## bidou

> Ah a c'est sr ... il ont principalement du charbon ... en matire de production de CO c'est vraiment l'idal ...


C'est vrai, mais cela ne change rien  ton propos, c'est nuclaire ou lampe  huile...

----------


## Luc Orient

> C'est vrai, mais cela ne change rien  ton propos, c'est nuclaire ou lampe  huile...


Tu as parfaitement raison ... je vais donc corriger ...

C'est nuclaire ( sans CO ) *ou* charbon ( avec CO et surf ) *ou* lampe  huile ( sans CO ) ...

----------


## millie

> Et tout a pour 18 % de notre consommation d'nergie


Tu le sors d'o ce chiffre ?

EDIT : Ah oui, tonnant, le pourcentage de production et compltement diffrent du pourcentage de consommation

----------


## bidou

Alors corrigeons vraiment, c'est nuclaire (sans CO2 mais avec dchet de merde et 150 milliards d'euro mini pour dmanteler, si un jour on sais faire) ou charbon (avec CO2 mais de moins en moins parce que la techno volue  telle point que la france pense remettre en route des centrales  charbons) ou lampe  huile (avec CO2 mais pas forcment d'huile parce que ca coute cher)

----------


## lozeu

Vente?

----------


## sylvain.cool

> c'est nuclaire ou lampe  huile...


Ou sinon :
- on va tous au taf en velo.
- on fais gaffe  la consommation du PC neuf que l'on va acheter.
- on met des ampoules basses consommation.
- on se chauffe au gothermique ou au panneau solaire.
et j'en passe.

Je prfre a au lampes  huiles...

----------


## HelpmeMM

> Certes, mais le kilimanjaro c'est naturel et les grattes ciels sont deja la...
> Je ne dis pas que ce qui existe soit "non nocif" mais qu'il ne sert a rien de prendre des risques suplmentaires, surtout avec les courants marins et ariens, on arrivent meme pas a les lire/prdire alors jouer avec...


Des risques supplmentaire avec les courant marins je peux comprendre a peu prs le concept car l'eau n'est pas libre au sens propre du terme donc si tu met un trop gros caillou au milieu de la rivire sa va changer non pas le sens du courant(on a encore jamais vu une rivire remont a contre sens du jour au lendemain) mais rduire le passage, entrainant sous un agrandissement de la rivire sur les cot soi une augmentation du dbit, mais l'air lui est libre comme le vent je ne vois donc pas en quoi une olienne va  changer un courant arien qui d'ailleur a cette altitude 35 mtre n'existe pas le vent a tendance  souffler plus d'un cot que d'un autre par endroit mais sa se limite  a.

enfin ce n'est pas le dbat 

quand au terme naturel employ par LOzeu je rappel au passage que naturel ne veut pas dire "qui est sur la terre", mais "qui existe dj sur la terre sans que l'on est eu besoin de le modifier" d'o l'expression " l'tat naturel"
on ne trouve pas encore de plastique, et d'uranium enrichie a l'tat naturel que je sache.


mais bon comme dans tous les dbat le problme avec le nuclaire c'est que l'argument infaillible est souvent "il fallait bien une solution" et comme l'homme   est quelqu'un de cupide il l'a fait en se souciant plus de l'intrt de la chose que du cot ngatif un peu comme l'idiot du village qui accepte de se plant un clou dans la main(cot ngatif) pour 1M (intrt) c'est juste un mauvais moment a passer comme on dit.

----------


## Monstros Velu

Le gothermique c'est un danger ! Ca va refroidir le noyau terrestre et du coup, a ne marchera plus, puisqu'il n'y aura plus de magma et que le noyau, il sera tout dur ! Et ca va ralentir la rotation de la terre ! Augmenter l'amplitude des tempratures sur terre ! Ca va transformer la terre en Venus ! C'est a que vous voulez, transformer la terre en Venus ?

hum...

bon ok je sors 8o)

----------


## Captain_JS

Comme a on laissera les femmes ici et les hommes iront sur Mars ...
 ::dehors::

----------


## BainE

Oui mais on est pas tous gay  ::aie:: 

--------> [EXIT] aussi

----------


## lozeu

+1 pour BainE, au dbut on s'ra tranquille mais on sera vite en galre hein?
Enfin, les misos seront contents ...  ::twisted::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bah il suffira de couper les pates de la truite et de lui enlever les os et on pourra quand mme les manger


Moi, je dis que ca tomberais plutt bien cette histoire de truites a pattes.
En effet, super-nico veut faire inscrire la gastronomie francaise au patrimoine mondial de l'unesco, h ben les pattes de truites ca nous ferait un belle spcialit locale inimitable, unique et moderne.
De quoi rafraichir, rajeunir dfinitivement la vieille gastro francaise pompeuse et emmerdante. 

Avec les "effets secondaires" sur l'environnement en gnral, on aura peut tre mme la chance de voir sur les cartes des restaurants des "sot l'y laisse " de papillon ... gnial, non ?

Cool.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BugFactory

Tricastin, la suite...
http://www.lemonde.fr/sciences-et-en...?xtor=RSS-3208

L'Autorit de sret nuclaire demande l'arrt de la station de traitement du Tricastin. Elle estime qu'il y a eu de nombreux manquements de la part de Socatri, dj responsable dans le pass de "fuites et carts rpts".

J'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi on a pas impos plus tt une fermeture temporaire pour rvision complte du matriel, des formations et des procdures de scurit. Ah ben non je sais dj : tous des guignols.

----------


## souviron34

> J'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi on a pas impos plus tt une fermeture temporaire pour rvision complte du matriel, des formations et des procdures de scurit. Ah ben non je sais dj : tous des guignols.


Mais non, c'est parce qu'en France on est les meilleurs et tout va toujours trs bien  ::mouarf:: 

D'ailleurs, mme l'atmosphre et les nuages savent o se situe la frontire franaise  ::aie::

----------


## tigunn

> D'ailleurs, mme l'atmosphre et les nuages savent o se situe la frontire franaise


 ++1 .
J'ai encore ces images mmorables de nos chanes de (ds)informations ou les nuages longeaient la frontire depuis le lac Leman jusqu' la mditerranne.
Mais en cas de fuite(s) sur le territoire, il font comment les nuages?
...
Heureusement Sangoku est l ! Bon je sors  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

Un peu de propagande, pour ceux que a intresse. Voici le dernier communiqu de presse du rseau sortir du nuclaire (disponible sur leur site). Je suis peut-tre un peu trop sensible  ces problmes l, mais je sais pas, je trouve a vraiment accablant.



> 29/08/2008
> Belgique, Espagne, Allemagne, Autriche, Slovnie, Ukraine, France L'Europe frappe par les accidents nuclaires - Manifestation antinuclaire le samedi 6 septembre  Avignon  l'occasion du sommet europen
> 
> 
> Le Rseau "Sortir du nuclaire" appelle les citoyens  manifester le samedi 6 septembre  Avignon, avec le Collectif antinuclaire 84,  l'occasion du sommet europen (5 et 6 septembre) qui rassemblera les 27 ministres europens des Affaires trangres
> 
> 
> En effet, la France, qui a pass un t trs radioactif avec de multiples vnements en particulier au Tricastin, est loin d'tre le seul pays d'Europe frapp par les incidents et accidents nuclaires. Des scandales de grande ampleur font mme la Une actuellement dans certains pays.
> 
> ...

----------


## KindPlayer

Le problme du nuclaire est complexe. Si c'est bien gr, la seule pollution provient des dchets radioactifs que l'on stocke dans des futs qui sont ensuite enterrs. Le problme est:
Comment assurer l'tanchit a long terme des lieux de stockage?
Comment viter la surprolifration des dchets nuclaires?
Pour ceux qui se plaignent de la pollution, qu'il sachent que le charbon polluaient 10 fois plus que le nuclaire. Mais l'autre problme du nuclaire est son extreme dangerosit en cas d'accident majeur, et son aspect irrversible (dure des priodes radioactives de plusieurs milliers d'annes pour certains isotopes). Ce qui s'est pass  Tchernobyl a t minimis partout, en France y compris. Les gens doivent savoir que si on avait pas sacrifi plusieurs centaine de milliers de personnes (les liquidateurs), l'Europe ne serait peut etre meme pas habite  l'heure actuelle. Bien sur les centrales actuelles sont beaucoup plus sures que les vieux racteurs RBMK de l'ex URSS, et il faudrait quasiment le faire exprs pour qu'une catastrophe arrive, mais les venements dcrits par r0d, font rflchir, et aussi la dsinformation associe. Mais si on sort du nuclaire, quelle source d'energie sera assez puissante pour la remplacer? Cela implique en partie une rvision de notre mode de vie.

----------


## Barsy

> Le Rseau "Sortir du nuclaire " appelle l'opinion publique internationale  prendre conscience de la gravit des contaminations dj occasionnes par l'industrie nuclaire, et de la possible imminence d'une vritable catastrophe nuclaire dont les consquences seraient incommensurables.
> 
> Il ne faut pas faire confiance aux diverses "autorits de sret", qui contribuent  cacher la vrit, et il faut fermer les installations nuclaires avant que le pire ne se produise. La manifestation du 6 septembre  Avignon ( partir de 12h, Ile de Barthelasse, Parc des Liberts) sera l'occasion d'exprimer ces revendications urgentes.


a fait un peu thorie du complot... "On vous ment", "On vous cache tout"...

Seulement, pour pouvoir se passer du nuclaire, il faudrait trouver une alternative possible. Or celles proposes sur le site du rseau "sortir du nuclaire" me semble un peu utopiques... Je ne dis pas que je suis contre le dveloppement durable (je trie mes dchets et je fais mes trajets  pied ou en transport en commun ds que c'est possible) mais il faut se rendre  l'vidence, avec l'accroissement de la population terrestre les besoins en nergie vont aller en augmentant. Alors je veux bien que l'on arrte le nuclaire, mais il faut trouver un remplaant fiable qui puisse rpondre aux besoins sur le long terme...

----------


## paterson

Pour tant que s'est l'tat franais qui gre tout . 

Pourquoi , une entreprise souhaite des profits , donc va diminuer le poste le plus facile a diminuer : la maintenance . 

On entretien mal sa voiture , elle nous lache ( voiture HS a un carambolage sur l'autoroute ) 

On entretien mal une centrale elle nous lache ( La centrale est arrt pendant 2 mois , et les coup que sa demande , au pire , en Europe on auras un joli cercle interdi aux populations pendant pas mal de temps , et un joli nombre de mort .... )

Mais malheureusement , s'est une entreprise qui gre le nuclaire ( expront qui sont grer par des technicien plutt que des comptable ... )

----------


## KindPlayer

> Pour tant que s'est l'tat franais qui gre tout . 
> 
> Pourquoi , une entreprise souhaite des profits , donc va diminuer le poste le plus facile a diminuer : la maintenance . 
> 
> On entretien mal sa voiture , elle nous lache ( voiture HS a un carambolage sur l'autoroute ) 
> 
> On entretien mal une centrale elle nous lache ( La centrale est arrt pendant 2 mois , et les coup que sa demande , au pire , en Europe on auras un joli cercle interdi aux populations pendant pas mal de temps , et un joli nombre de mort .... )
> 
> Mais malheureusement , s'est une entreprise qui gre le nuclaire ( expront qui sont grer par des technicien plutt que des comptable ... )


Heu et en franais correct a donne quoi?  :8O:

----------


## r0d

> a fait un peu thorie du complot... "On vous ment", "On vous cache tout"...


Attention, le dbat dialectique sur "la thorie du complot" n'est pas anodin. Au dbut, une "thorie du complot" tait une thorie que l'on avanait sans preuve, en arguant que l'on ne pouvait pas en avoir puisque justement, c'tait un complot, donc cach. Ce raisonnement n'tant, d'un point de vue logique, pas valide, et c'est la raison initiale pour laquelle une thorie du complot ne peut tre prise au srieux. Aujourd'hui, le modle de propagande a fait driver cette expression. Cette guerre des mots est une des armes les plus efficaces du modle de propagande, car une fois que les mots ont t vids de leur sens, ils n'ont plus de force, et ne reprsentent plus aucun danger. Aujourd'hui, on dsigne de "thorie du complot" tout ce qui s'attaque  ce modle, discrditant ainsi  moindre frais toute attaque, aussi pertinente soit-elle. De nombreux mots et expressions ont t ainsi vides de leur sens, et il est extrmement difficile du lutter contre a. Si ce sujet vous intresse, je vous invite  rechercher du ct de Onfray ou Franck Lepage (voir par exemple cet excellentissisme spectacle).
Ici il n'ya a pas thorie du complot, car:
1. Il y a des preuves. Qui plus est, elles sont tires de communications officielles.
2. Une thorie du complot vise un individu ou un groupe d'individu. Ici c'est un systme qui est mis en cause.




> Seulement, pour pouvoir se passer du nuclaire, il faudrait trouver une alternative possible. Or celles proposes sur le site du rseau "sortir du nuclaire" me semble un peu utopiques... Je ne dis pas que je suis contre le dveloppement durable (je trie mes dchets et je fais mes trajets  pied ou en transport en commun ds que c'est possible) mais il faut se rendre  l'vidence, avec l'accroissement de la population terrestre les besoins en nergie vont aller en augmentant. Alors je veux bien que l'on arrte le nuclaire, mais il faut trouver un remplaant fiable qui puisse rpondre aux besoins sur le long terme...


Je me rpte, mais je crois que rflchir ainsi c'est prendre le problme dans le mauvais sens. Effectivement, "croire qu'une croissance infinie est possible dans un monde fini" a ne tient pas la route. Nous arrivons aux limites de ce que peux nous apporter la croissance de production brute. Ici, nous parlons d'nergie, mais le problme est le mme. Si on continue  consommer toujours plus d'nergie, il faudra remplir la terre de centrales nuclaires. (Cette dernire phrase n'est pas un argument, c'est juste une illustration a but didactique; l'argument prcde cette phrase).

Je crois (je l'ai dj dit, mais pour les nouveaux venus  :;):  ) que la solution consiste  conomiser l'nergie, plutt que d'en produire plus.

----------


## KindPlayer

Oui, c'est trs juste. Mais pour conomiser l'nergie, il faut revoir aussi  la baisse notre consommation et donc modifier mode de vie bas sur la consommation. Bien sur cela ne peut pas se faire du jour au lendemain, mais par tapes progressives. Le nuclaire  ce titre n'est pas un problme isol, mais doit s'inscrire dans une dmarche globale sur ces problmes energtiques.

----------


## Barsy

> Je crois (je l'ai dj dit, mais pour les nouveaux venus  ) que la solution consiste  conomiser l'nergie, plutt que d'en produire plus.


C'est ce que je dis dans mon post au dessus, c'est de l'utopie pure et simple. On vit dans un monde dans lequel seulement une petite partie de la population a accs au richesse (en gros 20%) et dj, rien que pour ce peu, l'nergie est difficile  produire. On le remarque d'ailleurs assez bien aujourd'hui avec la croissance de la Chine, les cots de l'nergie ont explos. Alors on voudrait croire que nous, en tant que pays riche, on peut consommer moins pour sauver la plante... Mais c'est sans compter que cela implique que les pays pauvres restent pauvres...

On se retrouve coinc entre d'un ct aider les pays pauvres  se dvelopper, que ceux-ci puissent avoir accs aux richesses (et pourquoi pas qu'il y ait de l'lectricit et de l'eau courante dans chaque foyer et que tous ait une voiture) et de l'autre devoir rduire la consommation parce que a pollue et les rserves d'nergie s'puisent...

----------


## Alain_72

> On vit dans un monde dans lequel seulement une petite partie de la population a accs au richesse (en gros 20%) et dj, rien que pour ce peu, l'nergie est difficile  produire. On le remarque d'ailleurs assez bien aujourd'hui avec la croissance de la Chine, les cots de l'nergie ont explos. Alors on voudrait croire que nous, en tant que pays riche, on peut consommer moins pour sauver la plante... Mais c'est sans compter que cela implique que les pays pauvres restent pauvres...


Si on maintient un systme conomique bas exclusivement sur la croissance, tu as tout  fait raison (Il est  noter en outre, que le systme actuel ne permet pas aux pauvres d'tre moins pauvres, mme en Chine, mais favorise l'mergence d'une lite richissime)...
Car c'est ce systme qui mne le monde  sa perte.
Il faut donc inventer autre chose. Une conomie base sur la suffisance alimentaire dans le monde, sur une consommation maitrise  base de produits respectueux de l'environnement et recyclables, sur le respect de la saisonnalit des productions... On pourrait reprendre tout a en dtail et y associer des actions et mesures concrtes, mais ce n'est pas vraiment l'endroit.
Mais l'ide c'est une organisation mondiale du commerce qui ait un vrai pouvoir de dcision en la matire, et organise l'aide au dveloppement sur d'autres critres que le profit de quelques uns, ainsi que des tats qui jouent le jeu, imposent les nouvelles rgles aux producteurs et industriels.
Pour en revenir au sujet, je pense que nous sommes bien trop fragiliss  l'heure actuelle dans nos besoins en nergie pour refuser l'aide du nuclaire, ne serait-ce que pour nous aider  passer ce cap difficile.
Seulement, la pente de la privatisation de cette nergie sur laquelle nous sommes en train de glisser reprsente un vrai danger. Si la scurit est sacrifie  la rentabilit, nous sommes trs mal. Tricastin en est un prmisse.

----------


## MaliciaR

J'ai quelques questions sur ce point particulier :




> Pour en revenir au sujet, je pense que nous sommes bien trop fragiliss  l'heure actuelle dans nos besoins en nergie pour refuser l'aide du nuclaire, ne serait-ce que pour nous aider  passer ce cap difficile.


Nous sommes bien trop fragiliss? Cela suppose que nous avons eu des moments quilibrs, cd o la consommation d'nergie n'tait pas suprieure  la production, et rciproquement. Je veux bien... mais quand...? 
Pour continuer sur le mme sujet, nous sommes fragiliss, ok, mais quel est le moyen d'arriver  un quilibre? Je ne vois absolument aucun moyen de "passer le cap difficile", dsole...

----------


## MaliciaR

> Si c'est bien gr, la seule pollution provient des dchets radioactifs que l'on stocke dans des futs qui sont ensuite enterrs.


A croire plusieurs sources scientifiques (CEA, pour commencer, puis divers chercheurs de l'IN2P3 section Energie, par exemple), on dveloppe un procd (la transmutation) permettant de transformer les radionuclides dangereux en moins dangereux; on en dveloppe un autre, la sparation pousse, qui vise  extraire certains radiolments afin de diminuer la radiotoxicit des dchets. A croire toujours les mmes sources, l'entrepot gologique en profondeur est la seule solution dont nous disposions.





> Pour ceux qui se plaignent de la pollution, qu'il sachent que le charbon polluaient 10 fois plus que le nuclaire.


Le nuclaire est cens produire l'nergie dont nous avons besoin mais sans les gaz  effet de serre. Combien c'est vrai... J'en sais rien... Ce que je me demande c'est si l'on peut tre sr d'une diminution de la pollution en produisant de l'nergie nuclaire, qui n'est pas une nergie finale; autrement dit, combien a va polluer de passer de la source primaire  l'nergie finale en utilisant le procd "nuclaire". Parce que finalement c'est cette chane de transformations qui pollue (= mission de gaz  effet de serre), si je ne m'abuse.
Ensuite, si l'on croit ce qu'on lit sur les sites officiels (toujours CEA, ANDRA, etc.), tout baigne et il est extrmement difficile que les dchets enfouis polluent les nappes.





> Mais l'autre problme du nuclaire est son extreme dangerosit en cas d'accident majeur, et son aspect irrversible (dure des priodes radioactives de plusieurs milliers d'annes pour certains isotopes). Ce qui s'est pass  Tchernobyl a t minimis partout, en France y compris. Les gens doivent savoir que si on avait pas sacrifi plusieurs centaine de milliers de personnes (les liquidateurs), l'Europe ne serait peut etre meme pas habite  l'heure actuelle. Bien sur les centrales actuelles sont beaucoup plus sures que les vieux racteurs RBMK de l'ex URSS, et il faudrait quasiment le faire exprs pour qu'une catastrophe arrive, mais les venements dcrits par r0d, font rflchir, et aussi la dsinformation associe.


Est-ce que quelqu'un a dj vu etlu des docs sur les victimes de Tchernobyl? Est-ce que l'OMS a dj publi des chiffres  partir d'tudes sanitaires? Parce qu'il faut pas se leurrer : toutes les activits militaires en plus du nuclaires ne peuvent pas tre sans effet. Pourquoi nulle part il n'y a de rapports officiels rendus publiques sur les risques sanitaires de tirs atomiques ou d'accidents survenus? Voil un lment de rponse (peut-tre l'essentiel? ) :



> LOrganisation Mondiale de la Sant (OMS) tend  rsoudre les problmes de sant publique.  cet effet, elle doit  aider  former parmi les peuples, une opinion publique claire  (Constitution de lOMS, entre en vigueur le 7 avril 1948). Or, depuis la signature le 28 mai 1959 de lAccord OMS-AIEA (WHA 12-40), lOMS parat soumise  lAgence Internationale de lEnergie Atomique (AIEA), pour ce qui concerne les risques lis  la radioactivit artificielle, notamment dans ltude des consquences sanitaires de lexplosion de Tchernobyl.
> (...)
> Lobjectif statutaire principal de lAIEA est  laugmentation et lacclration de la contribution de lnergie atomique pour la paix, la sant et la prosprit dans le monde entier . LAccord de 1959 exige que  chaque fois que lune des parties se propose dentreprendre un programme ou une activit dans un domaine qui prsente ou peut prsenter un intrt majeur pour lautre partie, la premire consulte la seconde en vue de rgler la question dun commun accord . LAccord prvoit aussi, article III,  ... de prendre certaines mesures restrictives pour sauvegarder le caractre confidentiel de certains documents . Cette confidentialit a conduit  la non-publication des actes des Confrences OMS de Genve sur Tchernobyl du 23-27.11.95. Promis pour mars 1996, les 700 participants attendent encore ces documents. Le Dr. Nakajima, alors Directeur Gnral de lOMS, confirme en 2001, devant la tlvision suisse italienne, que la censure des actes est due aux liens juridiques entre lOMS et lAIEA.
> Pour les projets de recherche,  rgler la question dun commun accord , cest ter toute libert  lOMS dans le domaine des accidents nuclaires. Lannexe au programme des Confrences OMS de Genve, illustre ce fait, quand elle dcrit la chronologie de laccident de Tchernobyl. Lannexe confirme que sur le terrain, lOMS sest engage trop tard. Les deux derniers points mritent dtre relus :
> -  Dbut 1990 LOMS [est] invite par le Ministre sovitique de la Sant  mettre sur pied un programme international daide  ;
> -  Mai 1991 Achvement du Projet International par les soins de lAIEA .


Donc, les tudes sur l'exposition chronique aux radiations... poubelle!  :8O: 





> Mais si on sort du nuclaire, quelle source d'energie sera assez puissante pour la remplacer? Cela implique en partie une rvision de notre mode de vie.


Selon des sources officielles  ::mrgreen::  voil ce qu'il en est :



> (...)lnergie nuclaire en Europe reprsente 6 % de lnergie finale, 2 % dans le monde, 17 % de lnergie finale en France.


C'est selon le rapport du Groupe de travail  Division par quatre des missions de gaz  effet de serre de la France  lhorizon 2050  prsid par Christian de Boissieu.

----------


## Astraya

la France utilise a plus de 80% le nuclaire, grce  sa nous ne somme pas dpendant nergiquement des autres pays. De plus tout ceci changera avec le temps car la nouvelle gnration de centrale nuclaire(je ne sait plus sont nom) utilise un procd diffrent des centrales actuelles. En ce moment, le principe est  fission nuclaire qui produit beaucoup de dchet car on brise les atomes en les bombardant d'lectrons, cela produit beaucoup de dchet et de radiation. Mais la nouvelle central, elle utilise le principe de la fusion nuclaire, ce qui veut dire qu'on fusionne les atomes au lieu de les casser, ceci provoque beaucoup moins de dchet et beaucoup plus d'nergie. les radiations sont beaucoup plus faible. La fusion c'est ce qui ce passe dans le soleil, c'est ce qui lui permet de briller et de tenir longtemps...  ::):

----------


## r0d

Je pencherais plus pour l'hypothse des habitants de 2003-UB313 (la 10eme plante du systme solaire) qui nous apportent le secret du mouvement perptuel  nergie positive. a me parait plus statistiquement probable.

----------


## MaliciaR

> la France utilise a plus de 80% le nuclaire, grce  sa nous ne somme pas dpendant nergiquement des autres pays. De plus tout ceci changera avec le temps car la nouvelle gnration de centrale nuclaire(je ne sait plus sont nom) utilise un procd diffrent des centrales actuelles. En ce moment, le principe est  fission nuclaire qui produit beaucoup de dchet car on brise les atomes en les bombardant d'lectrons, cela produit beaucoup de dchet et de radiation. Mais la nouvelle central, elle utilise le principe de la fusion nuclaire, ce qui veut dire qu'on fusionne les atomes au lieu de les casser, ceci provoque beaucoup moins de dchet et beaucoup plus d'nergie. les radiations sont beaucoup plus faible. La fusion c'est ce qui ce passe dans le soleil, c'est ce qui lui permet de briller et de tenir longtemps...


Euh... Tu veux parler d'ITER? Le racteur en construction qui est la pour qu'on fasse de la recherche sur les sources possibles de ce genre de production d'nergie? Et les rserves d'hydrogne pour la fusion en hlium (c'est ce qui se passe dans le Soleil, hein, je n'ai pas invent des trucs pour parler scientifique  ::aie::  ), a viendra d'o?

Je vote pour 2003-UB313...

----------


## bidou

> la France utilise a plus de 80% le nuclaire, grce  sa nous ne somme pas dpendant nergiquement des autres pays. De plus tout ceci changera avec le temps car la nouvelle gnration de centrale nuclaire(je ne sait plus sont nom) utilise un procd diffrent des centrales actuelles. En ce moment, le principe est  fission nuclaire qui produit beaucoup de dchet car on brise les atomes en les bombardant d'lectrons, cela produit beaucoup de dchet et de radiation. Mais la nouvelle central, elle utilise le principe de la fusion nuclaire, ce qui veut dire qu'on fusionne les atomes au lieu de les casser, ceci provoque beaucoup moins de dchet et beaucoup plus d'nergie. les radiations sont beaucoup plus faible. La fusion c'est ce qui ce passe dans le soleil, c'est ce qui lui permet de briller et de tenir longtemps...


- La france produit son lectricit  80 % grace au nuclaire, mais cela ne reprsente qu'un peu moins de 20 % de sa consommation d'nergie totale. Par ailleurs elle achte son uranium ce qui au niveau de l'indpendance nergtique n'est pas top  ::aie:: 
- La prochaine gnration de centrale nuclaire reposera encore sur la fission. La maitrise de la fusion est aujourd'hui une vue de l'esprit pour une production d'nergie fiable et rien ne permet encore de dire si cela sera simplement possible. Quand bien mme, il faudra au moins 50 ans avant que ce type de racteur soit disponible et au rythme de consommation actuelle, dans 50 ans...

----------


## BugFactory

J'ai bien tout lu sur futura-sciences. Voici quelques infos.

Etant donn l'tat de la recherche sur la fusion, cette technologie ne sera disponible qu' partir de 2030. Les centrales  fusion ne devraient tre largement dployes qu'en 2040 et avoir totalement remplac la fission vers 2050. Et nous savons tous que les dveloppements dpassent souvent leurs dlais. Autrement dit, nous aurons tous des cheveux blancs quand la fusion aura remplac la fission.

Concernant le "carburant" de la fusion : pas de souis. C'est du deuterium (l'isotope  deux neutrons de l'hydrogne), on peut en trouver en filtrant de l'eau de mer qui en contient assez pour un milliard d'annes.

Ces centrales mettront moins de radiation, produiront moins de dchets qui seront moins dangereux, et en cas de panne, pas d'explosion nuclaire. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'elles seront inoffensives, juste beaucoup moins dangereuses que les centrales actuelles.

Il y a bien un nouveau modle de centrale nuclaire qui vient de sortir : les centrales EPR,  eau sous pression. Il y en a deux en construction. La construction de la premire est entache de scandales (la seconde ne fait que commencer) et les journaux ont dcouvert que ce type de centrale est ridiculement mal protg et ne tiendrait pas le choc face  la chute d'un avion de ligne. Les terroristes vont s'amuser...

Bref la fusion c'est prometteur, mais c'est nos enfants qui en profiteront. Il va falloir trouver autre chose si on veut leur rendre la Terre dans l'tat o ils nous l'ont prte. C'est mal parti...

----------


## Astraya

> Il y en a deux en construction. La construction de la premire est entache de scandales (la seconde ne fait que commencer) et les journaux ont dcouvert que ce type de centrale est ridiculement mal protg et ne tiendrait pas le choc face  la chute d'un avion de ligne. Les terroristes vont s'amuser...


Ah parce que les journalistes pensent que les autres centrales sont bien protges contre ce genre de choses?  ::aie::

----------


## FR119492

Salut!



> Les centrales  fusion ne devraient tre largement dployes qu'en 2040 et avoir totalement remplac la fission vers 2050


De toute manire, a fait 50 ans qu'on entend dire: "La fusion sera oprationnelle dans 50 ans". Et ce dlai de 50 ans se dcale d'anne en anne.
Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## souviron34

> lDe plus tout ceci changera avec le temps car la nouvelle gnration de centrale nuclaire(je ne sait plus sont nom) utilise un procd diffrent des centrales actuelles. 
> ... Mais la nouvelle central, elle utilise le principe de la fusion nuclaire, ce qui veut dire qu'on fusionne les atomes au lieu de les casser, ceci provoque beaucoup moins de dchet et beaucoup plus d'nergie. les radiations sont beaucoup plus faible. La fusion c'est ce qui ce passe dans le soleil, c'est ce qui lui permet de briller et de tenir longtemps...


Arrte de croire  la propagande  :;):  :;): 





> Euh... Tu veux parler d'ITER? Le racteur en construction qui est la pour qu'on fasse de la recherche sur les sources possibles de ce genre de production d'nergie?


Il n'y en a pas un qui marche encore. Tous les essais ont cram..  ::aie:: 

Ca s'appelle des Tokamaks.

Il y en a eu un en France (vers Grenoble), qui a cram 3 secondes aprs avoir t mis en service. Les Russes et les Amricains en ont eu un aussi, qui ont aussi crams...

Je ne sais pas si il y a de nouveaux projets, mais au vu du cot et de la dure de vie du prototype (4 ou 6 milliards pour 2 secondes d'existence  ::aie::  ::aie:: ) m'tonnerais que ce soit dans les priorits  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 





> Etant donn l'tat de la recherche sur la fusion, cette technologie ne sera disponible qu' partir de 2030.


L aussi, arrte de croire  la propagande   :;): 

Comme le dit Jean-Marc, depuis que j'ai 20 ans on me dit "c'est pour dans 20 ans"...

C'est comme "Star Trek"...





> Les centrales  fusion ne devraient tre largement dployes qu'en 2040 et avoir totalement remplac la fission vers 2050. Et nous savons tous que les dveloppements dpassent souvent leurs dlais. Autrement dit, nous aurons tous des cheveux blancs quand la fusion aura remplac la fission.


Peut-tre mme que tes enfants auront des cheveux blancs  :;): 





> Ces centrales mettront moins de radiation, produiront moins de dchets qui seront moins dangereux, et en cas de panne, pas d'explosion nuclaire. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'elles seront inoffensives, juste beaucoup moins dangereuses que les centrales actuelles.


Questions dchets, ils ne seraient pas dangereux _du tout_ :

de l'hydrogne (1) on passe  l'Hlium (4), puis au Carbone (6), et enfin au fer (26).

Aucun lment radioactif solide, sauf pendant la raction, qui s'arrte toute seule ds que la temprature chute d'un pouime, ce qui se passe ds qu'il y a explosiion, croulement des murs, etc etc..

Ce qui pourra l'tre sont les radiations.. Mais pas franchement nuclaires.. Plus de tempratures... Eh oui. Quelques dizaines de millions de degrs, a chauffe pas mal....  ::D: 




> Il y a bien un nouveau modle de centrale nuclaire qui vient de sortir : les centrales EPR,  eau sous pression. Il y en a deux en construction. La construction de la premire est entache de scandales (la seconde ne fait que commencer) et les journaux ont dcouvert que ce type de centrale est ridiculement mal protg et ne tiendrait pas le choc face  la chute d'un avion de ligne. Les terroristes vont s'amuser...





> Ah parce que les journalistes pensent que les autres centrales sont bien protges contre ce genre de choses?


Je te signale que les journalistes ont pas mal de temps de retard.. Hubert Reeves, entre autres, et des journalistes scientifiques (La Recherche en particulier, mais d'autres aussi), font des confrences et des articles depuis 1980.... qui indiquent que, mme avec un mur de 30 mtres d'paisseur de bton, n'importe quelle centrale franaise, en cas d'explosion, serait coupe au niveau du sol, souleve, et toute la radiation sortirait...  ::aie::  





> Bref la fusion c'est prometteur, mais c'est nos enfants qui en profiteront. Il va falloir trouver autre chose si on veut leur rendre la Terre dans l'tat o ils nous l'ont prte. C'est mal parti...


L on est d'accord  ::roll:: 

Le problme majeur de la fusion, c'est confiner un "plasma de gaz" (un gaz chauff  10 millions de degrs n'est plus vraiment un gaz) par champ magntique, sans que ce "plasma ne touche les parois (qui se pulvrisent intantanment) (_d'o la dure de vie de 2 secondes du premier Tokamak_).

Vu l'ampleur des problmes, c'est sans doute pas pour demain...


Une autre hypothse "star-trekkienne" est de crer un mini-trou noir un peu en banlieue de la Terre... :8-):  

"Beam me up, Scotty, ici c'est l'hiver"  ::mrgreen:: 

PS :  mon avis, on n'abandonnera le nuclaire que quand on aura eu un bon Tchernobyl bien de chez nous, ou pas loin, ou en Amrique du Nord...

Les Russes et les Ukrainiens, bah, on s'en fout, c'est des rustres.... D'ailleurs, leurs nuages reconnaissent qu'on est plus volus et s'arrtent  nos frontires...

Par contre, si c'est Lyon+Grenoble+Chambry+Clermont qui disparaissent, peut-tre qu'on rflchira un peu  ::roll::

----------


## chaplin

> Il n'y en a pas un qui marche encore. Tous les essais ont cram.. 
> 
> Ca s'appelle des Tokamaks.
> 
> Il y en a eu un en France (vers Grenoble), qui a cram 3 secondes aprs avoir t mis en service. Les Russes et les Amricains en ont eu un aussi, qui ont aussi crams...
> 
> Je ne sais pas si il y a de nouveaux projets, mais au vu du cot et de la dure de vie du prototype (4 ou 6 milliards pour 2 secondes d'existence ) m'tonnerais que ce soit dans les priorits


Il aura fallu combien d'avions qui crashent pour qu'aujourd'hui on qualifie l'avion comme le moyen de transport le plus sr  :;): .

La question fondamentale, est ce que les hommes sont rellement capables de matriser la fusion nuclaire. A force de vouloir jouer les apprentis sorcier, est ce que ce genre de dfit est  la porte de l'homme ?

----------


## Obsidian

Je pense pour ma part que l'lectricit nuclaire est un moindre mal.

L'avantage majeur que je trouve  cette source massive d'nergie est que ses dchets sont confinables. Certes, il peut y avoir des fuites  terme, mais elles nous laissent toujours la possibilit d'intervenir. C'est sans commune mesure avec les quantits mirobolantes de gaz relaches chaque jour dans l'atmosphre, que l'on peine  mesurer avec prcision et qui ne pourront plus jamais tre rappatries. Que vaut-il mieux lguer aux gnrations futures ? Je trouve que la rponse n'est pas si simple. En plus, les rejets des pays industrialiss impactent directement la totalit de la plante et leurs effets sont dj mesurables.

videmment, personne ne veut de centrale prs de chez soi. Ceci dit, on m'a construit un incinrateur  proximit. Je ne suis pas sr de prfrer cela  une centrale nuclaire.

Avec a, nous sommes plus nombreux que nous l'tions au dbut de ce sicle, (env. 40 millions en 1911, soit +60% en 100 ans), notre consommation ne peut pas tre celle qu'elle tait. Surtout qu'une fraction de cette consommation sert justement  viter de polluer par ailleurs (traitement des eaux, recyclage - du verre, notamment, trs lectrovore).

D'autre part, l'alternative n'existe pas rellement en France. On ne peut pas construire un barrage des Trois Gorges chez nous, j'ai lu qu'il faudrait mettre une olienne tous les 500 mtres sur le territoire franais entier pour remplacer la production nuclaire (_Rf. Ncessaire_, je ne sais pas si c'est vrai). Les panneaux solaires thermiques sont encombrants, peu esthtiques, ncessitent des conditions d'orientation et d'ensoleillement particulires (impossible d'alimenter un immeuble entier avec la superficie de son toit), et leur rendement est moyen. Les panneaux photovoltaques ne sont gure plus performants, et ils sont galement trs polluants  fabriquer.

Mais en plus, je pense qu'il faudrait encourager la consommation lectrique sur le territoire. Pourquoi ? Pour remplacer ce qui fonctionne avec d'autres nergies. Les nergies fossiles ne sont pas employes que dans la production d'lectricit : le chauffage et les transports sont  mon avis les deux plus gros consommateurs d'nergies fossiles et producteurs de gaz. On gagnerait normment  les lectriser, et il faudrait pour cela que le prix de l'lectricit baisse.

L'lectricit a l'inconvnient d'tre difficile  stocker mais, en contrepartie, elle est trs facile  distribuer : un fil s'installe beaucoup plus facilement qu'un tuyau et demande beaucoup moins d'entretien. En plus, il ne risque pas de fuir. J'imaginerais bien, en ville au moins, des points de distribution d'lectricit beaucoup plus nombreux ( chaque feu rouge, par exemple :-) pour alimenter des vhicules  la capacit rduite.

a permettrait de conserver le ptrole restant,  court terme, pour ses produits drivs et pour l'aviation, dont il serait vraiment dommage de se passer.

La seule nergie renouvelable valable  grande chelle dans des secteurs particuliers (chauffage) est le bois : on peut trs facilement planter autant que l'on coupe, et il y a suffisamment de bois actuellement disponible pour dmarrer le processus. Par contre, on sera forcment limit dans la superficie et dans les applications que l'on peut en faire.

Enfin, mme si on continuait  brler du ptrole ou du charbon pour alimenter en lectricit des installations qui exploitaient directement ces nergies auparavant, on pourrait le faire de manire centralise, de faon beaucoup plus contrle, faire des conomies d'chelle et des optimisations qui seraient impossible  appliquer  chaque particulier sur le territoire.


D'une manire gnrale, il nous faut une meilleure source d'nergie et je pense qu'elle n'existe pas encore. Je pense d'ailleurs qu'il nous faudra une industrie solide et prospre pour parvenir  la dvelopper. La vraie question est :  d'ici l, nuclaire ou ptrole ? .

----------


## hegros

une chose devrait piloter les projets de production d'nergie : les risques plus que les couts 


ils sont  mon gout trop important les risques c'est une bombe atomique  retardement il suffit de penser aux possibilits d'une attaque terroriste pour s'en rendre compte hors vous ne protgerez pas mieux une centrale en france qu'un quartier d'affaire aux usa

on a dja eu une catastrophe avec le nuclaire et aujourd'hui ca brule toujours sous la terre donc quand il y a un problme ca dure  des temps eternable et il n'y a vraiment pas de solutions possibles...

----------


## FR119492

> et pour l'aviation


Pourquoi pas un ciel parcouru par des milliers de kilomtres de catnaire et des avions surmonts de deux perches comme des trolleybus?

----------


## el_slapper

> Pourquoi pas un ciel parcouru par des milliers de kilomtres de catnaire et des avions surmonts de deux perches comme des trolleybus?


Pour des raisons arodynamiques. Ils n'iraient pas bien vite, tes avions. Quitte  coller des infrastructures lourdes pour se trainer, le train est bien meilleur march.

----------


## souviron34

> Pour des raisons arodynamiques. Ils n'iraient pas bien vite, tes avions. Quitte  coller des infrastructures lourdes pour se trainer, le train est bien meilleur march.


c'est vrai que traverser l'Atlantique ou le Pacifique en train, on n'y a encore pas pens  :;):   ::P:

----------


## BainE

> c'est vrai que traverser l'Atlantique ou le Pacifique en train, on n'y a encore pas pens


Si la SNCF dans une pub mascarade il y a 2 ou 3 ans  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

J'imagine un fiasco comme EuroTunnel pour la mditranne. 
" AfroTunnel, et voyager ne vous aura jamais fais autant peur. SNCF? c'est  nous de vous faire dtester le train !"  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> c'est vrai que traverser l'Atlantique ou le Pacifique en train, on n'y a encore pas pens


gros malin : entre foutre des rails pour avion et foutre des rails pour train, je crois encore que la deuxime solution est plus facile. Mme pour traverser l'atlantique.

----------


## Sunchaser

Et sinon, la catapulte ?
Avec les rsistance et les capacits de dformations / absorptions des chocs de certains matriaux, on pourrait imaginer des catapultes gantes qui enverraient des paquets de 20 personnes dans des "grosses bulles molles" par dessus l'atlantique, non ?
Ou bien des ascenseurs qui passeraient directement par le centre de la terre, aprs tout pourquoi on se fait ch..r a faire le tour en avion de la plante ?
 ::aie:: 

(et dire que la, je suis a jeun...)

----------


## BainE

> (et dire que la, je suis a jeun...)


c est les vapeurs de la veille ca  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

Il faut demander aux japonais pour a ! ils ont dj un gel qui absorbe les chocs..

Les japonais et la technologie

 ::cfou::  ils sont dingues ces japs !

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Sur internet y'a deux catgorie, les Russes, et les autres.

----------


## souviron34

:8O: 

tu peux expliciter pourquoi tu remontes une discussion vieille de 2 ans 1/2 pour dire a ???

 ::koi::

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Parce que hier vers 6h du matin un russe  spammer , le forum remontant les discutions, mais les admin on virez les message du russes, laissant le mien.

----------


## ddoumeche

Contre (& parce qu'il y a de l'actualit sur le sujet): 
- la filire nuclaire est obsolte
- les centrales de nouvelles gnration ne sont pas rentables
- le dmantlement n'est pas rentable : estimation de la Court des comptes 30 milliards, coup de celui d'une partie de la Hague : 4 milliards. Cherchez l'erreur
- les dchets ne sont pas recyclables, leur enfouissement n'est ... pas rentable
- le risque est norme

Il y a des innovations qui ne sont pas rellement tudis :
- les centrales  charbon  captation de souffre
- la filire nuclaire du sels fondus, mais cela reste

----------


## phili_b

Jusqu'avant Fukushima j'tais pour puisque Tchernobyl ne semblait qu'tre l'aboutissement d'un systme politique en dliquescence. 

Mais si un des pays les plus avancs technologiquement du monde, le Japon, s'amuse  faire une centrale sans prvoir de forts tsunami existants dans la rgion, et gre finalement assez mal l'aprs accident on n'est vraiment  l'abri de rien.

La probabilit est trs faible qu'un accident arrive, mais le jour o a arrive a rend invivable une rgion. Comme le Japon est une ile en longueur la zone interdite aurait pu tre sur toute la largeur de l'ile. En France on pourrait toujours passer  ct mais quand de la Cathdrale de Fourvire, qui surplombe Lyon, on voit la centrale nuclaire,  quelques dizaine de kilomtre, a m'attristerait que Lyon ne deviennent une sorte de Parmalat pendant une dure considrable. Sans parler du fait qu'on est un des pays les plus nuclaris au monde.

Mais le problme est de pouvoir trouver des alternatives. Mais pas comme l'Allemagne anti-nuclaire qui achte son lectricit en France.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Contre (& parce qu'il y a de l'actualit sur le sujet): 
> - la filire nuclaire est obsolte
> - les centrales de nouvelles gnration ne sont pas rentables
> - le dmantlement n'est pas rentable : estimation de la Court des comptes 30 milliards, coup de celui d'une partie de la Hague : 4 milliards. Cherchez l'erreur
> - les dchets ne sont pas recyclables, leur enfouissement n'est ... pas rentable
> - le risque est norme
> 
> Il y a des innovations qui ne sont pas rellement tudis :
> - les centrales  charbon  captation de souffre
> - la filire nuclaire du sels fondus, mais cela reste


Bonsoir,
Il y a un mot qui reviens souvent dans ton message, c'est "rentable".
Certes, avant que je m'avance un peu trop, je devrais te demander ce que tu entends par "rentable", mais je me permettrais de supposer que tu prends le sens actuel / commun de ce mot -> rentable financirement.
Et si il y a bien une menace qui plane sur nos socits, voire sur notre civilisation tout entire, c'est que seul ce facteur semble passer au dessus de tous les autres: n'importe quoi doit tre rentable, et de nos jours a court voire au mieux moyen terme.
Hors, humainement, on ne devrait pas attendre d'un hopital qu'il soit avant toute chose rentable; il est fait pour soigner / sauver des vies. Une centrale nuclaire n'est pas un objet de commerce, elle ne devrait pas avoir pour objet premier d'tre rentable (dans le sens rentable a tout prix, par dessus toute autre considration); elle doit fournir de l'nergie dans une proportion qui justifie son existence au vues des moyens mis en oeuvre pour la crr, et dans des conditions de scurit qui sont en rapport avec les dangers impliqus par son activit.
La recherche n'a pas a tre rentable, pas plus que l'ducation, etc, etc, etc ...
Hors, seul ce facteur "rentabilit" semble exister aujourd'hui dans la socit humaine (mis a part une forte pousse / un "retour" du religieux).
L'obsession de la rentabilit de toute chose, c'est ca le vrai cancer de nos socits, et sa malfaisance irradie tout, partout et en tout point. C'est cela qui faconne nos socits, et qui fait - entres autres - que nous bouffons (et donner a bouffer a nos enfants) de la merde, qui nous promets un gentil avenir de cancreux ou de "perturbs endocriniens".
Cette obsession de la rentabilit est la cause de tous les maux modernes, Fukushima en n'en tant qu'un exemple.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Sunchaser; j'aurais tendance  tre entirement d'accord avec toi, car la rentabilit  tout prix, c'est ce qui gangrne notre socit.

Toutefois, si les hpitaux, les coles, la recherche, la scurit, ... et la fourniture d'nergie devrait tre dans ce lot, il est important, que la technologie qui fournisse l'nergie soit le plus rentable possible. 

Je m'explique. Si on prend un hpital. Son but est de soigner les gens, mais, sous prtexte qu'il n'a pas  tre rentable, faut-il gaspiller les mdicaments, multiplier les examens ? A l'cole, doit-on avoir plus de profs que d'lves ? etc... 

Quand on nous vend depuis 50 ans, le nuclaire comme :
srpermettant d'assurer notre indpendance nergtiquefiablerentable

Et que finalement, on se rend compte que, la sret n'est pas assure loin de l, qu'il y a un besoin en minerais que nous n'avons pas dans notre sous-sol, que les centrales sont trs souvent victimes d'accidents (mais pas graves, hien ?  ::aie:: ) et qu'au final, a cote une blinde. On a le droit de se poser des questions, non ?
En France, la recherche sur l'nergie nuclaire  vampiriser la quasi totalit des recherches sur l'nergie depuis 40 ans. Tout a pour par grand-chose, l'EPR qui au final ne semble mme pas pouvoir tre install !  ::aie:: 

Alors, oui, la rentabilit dans les services publics, je suis d'accord que a ne doit pas tre la priorit, mais le gaspillage non plus !

----------


## captain_mich

a tombe bien que le sujet soit relanc. J'ai trouv a il y a peu : http://www.manicore.com/documentatio...nucleaire.html

----------


## souviron34

> a tombe bien que le sujet soit relanc. J'ai trouv a il y a peu : http://www.manicore.com/documentatio...nucleaire.html


Oui, et ce mec, dont on a dj parl dans le thread sur le Rchauffement Climatique, n'est pas le meilleur reprsentant d'une pense "plate", cest  dire quilibre, et justifie..

Non-vnement... et personnage "ptant plus haut que son cul"..

----------


## captain_mich

Ok, ok, je vais aller lire le thread sur le Rchauffement Climatique.

Quant au personnage "ptant plus haut que son cul", il me semble qu'il y en a beaucoup ici. Et d'ailleurs, je ne vois pas pourquoi, aussi prtentieux et gocentrique soit-il, je ne lierais pas ses raisonnement moins qu'un autre ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour de rire ... jaune.
Le Gorafi

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Pour de rire ... jaune.
> Le Gorafi


Excellent ce site  ::ccool::

----------

